# Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?



## Liberty

Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show. 

So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.

So, what is the beef? 

On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.


----------



## AquaAthena

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



I love Glenn Beck _and_ his show. I watch it often, He also wrote a wonderful book I have enjoyed:  Arguing With Idiots.


----------



## Liberty

AquaAthena said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I love Glenn Beck _and_ his show. I watch it often, He also wrote a wonderful book I have enjoyed:  Arguing With Idiots.
Click to expand...


Cool. I have not read any of his books. I learn a lot from his show. His analysis of woodrow wilson for example, is spot on.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

I'll beat the lib's to it...
WWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH....he's a Neocon Bush loving right wing whacko who dupes people into buying gold coins!!!!!


----------



## Liberty

PatekPhilippe said:


> I'll beat the lib's to it...
> WWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH....he's a Neocon Bush loving right wing whacko who dupes people into buying gold coins!!!!!



haha. that's why I tried putting emphasis on the word "logical".


----------



## Luissa

He is from Western Washington, so he probably a Husky fan. That is enough for me.


----------



## Angelhair

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



_I too watch the Glen Beck show.  I think he is very informative and fair minded and backs up what he says by showing videos of those he talks about and what they have said.  I don't have a problem with him as I too consider myself an independent thinker and don't take anybody's word as 'God's truth'.  I do my own investigating as much as possible also.  I also find him very entertaining._


----------



## manifold

I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.

They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.

Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.

Fucking hilarious.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.



Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point


----------



## PatekPhilippe

PatekPhilippe said:


> I'll beat the lib's to it...
> WWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH....he's a Neocon Bush loving right wing whacko who dupes people into buying gold coins!!!!!



Ooooooooooooops...I forgot liar!!!!!


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.



Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel. 
I find that to be kind of....sad.


----------



## xotoxi

This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWL-pfCao-U]YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center[/ame]

I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
Click to expand...





They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.


----------



## Luissa

xotoxi said:


> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.



Didn't they show that on the Daily Show? I swear that is the clip Stewart used when he showed how the Fox symbol is like a Nazi propaganda ad. lol


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel.
> I find that to be kind of....sad.
Click to expand...



Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.



So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?


----------



## L.K.Eder

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
Click to expand...


he is 

a) a liberal plant (maybe progressive, even)
b) a victim of bad editing: he is sorry it was not recorded as intended
c) just joking, hahahaha


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel.
> I find that to be kind of....sad.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.
Click to expand...


You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?


----------



## Ravi

I thought that his referring to the people of New Orleans that were shown on television as "scumbags" was pretty nasty.

I wonder if he still feels the same way about them now?


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel.
> I find that to be kind of....sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
Click to expand...


wut, glenn beck is NOT satire?


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel.
> I find that to be kind of....sad.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
Click to expand...


Blah blah blibidy fucking blah.

You asked for logical criticism of Beck.

What is a more logical criticism than the guy flat out fucking lies? 

You fail!  Enjoy knowing that.


----------



## Liberty

L.K.Eder said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> wut, glenn beck is NOT satire?
Click to expand...


Personally, I don't consider it to be. Sure, beck is sarcastic sometimes but I don't see the harm in that or his overall show.


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?
Click to expand...


Ad hominem.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Obviously Beck tells you what to think and you listen.  But on some level this bothers even you so now you are projecting.  I'm not trying to be mean, I am just trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based of a show hosted by a proven liar and charlatan.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Blah blah blibidy fucking blah.
> 
> You asked for logical criticism of Beck.
> 
> What is a more logical criticism than the guy flat out fucking lies?
> 
> You fail!  Enjoy knowing that.
Click to expand...


You cite a comedy channel show and take it as truth, even while you admit you have never seen the show and thus can not formulate an independent thought or opinion on the matter. That alone makes it known to anyone with half a brain that your opinion is null.


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
Click to expand...


Simple question. Attacking the messenger because he does not understand the message is not a logical point of argument.


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Simple question. Attacking the messenger because he does not understand the message is not a logical point of argument.
Click to expand...




Liberty said:


> You do realize that an intelligent person uses  logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that *personal attacks  are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right?*



Thank you for discrediting yourself.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut, glenn beck is NOT satire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't consider it to be. Sure, beck is sarcastic sometimes but I don't see the harm in that or his overall show.
Click to expand...


you are DOOMED!


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Attacking the messenger because he does not understand the message is not a logical point of argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses  logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that *personal attacks  are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for discrediting yourself.
Click to expand...


I never called you a name, I asked a simple question that you have not answered based on what YOU said. That is not ad hominem and was not meant as an insult but as a simple question. If you take a simple question the wrong way, then that is your problem, not mine.


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blibidy fucking blah.
> 
> You asked for logical criticism of Beck.
> 
> What is a more logical criticism than the guy flat out fucking lies?
> 
> You fail!  Enjoy knowing that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You cite a comedy channel show and take it as truth, even while you admit you have never seen the show and thus can not formulate an independent thought or opinion on the matter. That alone makes it known to anyone with half a brain that your opinion is null.
Click to expand...


What part of "I saw the clip of his show" escapes your mental grasp?  That fact that I saw it on another show is... let me be perfectly clear... completely fucking irrelevant.

I repeat, my logical criticism of Beck is that he flat out lies.  Refute that if you can.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Blah blah blibidy fucking blah.
> 
> You asked for logical criticism of Beck.
> 
> What is a more logical criticism than the guy flat out fucking lies?
> 
> You fail!  Enjoy knowing that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You cite a comedy channel show and take it as truth, even while you admit you have never seen the show and thus can not formulate an independent thought or opinion on the matter. That alone makes it known to anyone with half a brain that your opinion is null.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What part of "I saw the clip of his show" escapes your mental grasp?  That fact that I saw it on another show is... let me be perfectly clear... completely fucking irrelevant.
> 
> I repeat, my logical criticism of Beck is that he flat out lies.  Refute that if you can.
Click to expand...


Are you implying that the daily show is accurate and faithful news broadcasting?


----------



## manifold

I'm not implying anything.

I'm stating unequivically that Glenn Beck flat out lies on his show.

If you don't believe that it's logical to be critical of him for lying then go on with your bad self.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> I'm not implying anything.
> 
> I'm stating unequivically that Glenn Beck flat out lies on his show.
> 
> If you don't believe that it's logical to be critical of him for lying then go on with your bad self.



Do you have undeniable proof of your claim then? Seeing a clip on a tv show should not be enough to persuade you. Did you find the clips yourself? Perhaps TiVo, to prove it? How do you know with such unwavering certainty that the daily show didn't edit certain bits of the show to make it look a way to get a laugh out of you? I was looking at the daily show website and on their "about" tab it self proclaims the show as "fake news" and "unburdened by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even accuracy." 

If PROVEN beyond a shadow of a doubt, and in full context, what you are saying is true, I will admit that maybe glenn stretched the truth or even lied. by citing a comedy channel show and expecting an independent thinker such as myself to take it as gospel is asking for the impossible. Perhaps more evidence for your claim should be presented, maybe from a source that does not define itself as "fake", for starters.

As a regular viewer of the beck program, I am more focused on his arguments and evidence, and not his attacks on other networks, as that does not concern me or add to any intellectual growth. So, I will criticize him for that. The accuracy however of his claims is debatable as you have shown, but not proven one way or another. Personally however, while watching his show, it is his main arguments and points about history that keep me coming back.


----------



## Ravi

Glenn Beck said this:

"That video  you're hard-pressed to see it here in America from media  outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show  that, leading to the question: Why?"

If he wasn't lying he was being stupid.

Propaganda or stupidity? We report, you decide.


----------



## del

i have never watched more that a minute or two; i wasn't impressed.


----------



## Liberty

del said:


> i have never watched more that a minute or two; i wasn't impressed.



Hm....you remind me of a person that I knew that said she hated star wars because of the floating letters in space, and turned it off after that.


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Simple question. Attacking the messenger because he does not understand the message is not a logical point of argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that *personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Thank you for discrediting yourself.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I never called you a name, I asked a simple question that you have not answered based on what YOU said. That is not ad hominem and was not meant as an insult but as a simple question. If you take a simple question the wrong way, then that is your problem, not mine.
Click to expand...

 

Okay.  I will answer your question (which actually had absolutely nothing to do with what I had said in my post)



> So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?


 
I have no learning problems.


----------



## del

Liberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have never watched more that a minute or two; i wasn't impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm....you remind me of a person that I knew that said she hated star wars because of the floating letters in space, and turned it off after that.
Click to expand...


and i'm sure her life was much the poorer for it. 

there's a (logical) reason why they make chocolate and vanilla, see if you can suss it out.


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.
> 
> I'm stating unequivically that Glenn Beck flat out lies on his show.
> 
> If you don't believe that it's logical to be critical of him for lying then go on with your bad self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have undeniable proof of your claim then? Seeing a clip on a tv show should not be enough to persuade you. Did you find the clips yourself? Perhaps TiVo, to prove it? How do you know with such unwavering certainty that the daily show didn't edit certain bits of the show to make it look a way to get a laugh out of you? I was looking at the daily show website and on their "about" tab it self proclaims the show as "fake news" and "unburdened by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even accuracy."
> 
> If PROVEN beyond a shadow of a doubt, and in full context, what you are saying is true, I will admit that maybe glenn stretched the truth or even lied. by citing a comedy channel show and expecting an independent thinker such as myself to take it as gospel is asking for the impossible. Perhaps more evidence for your claim should be presented, maybe from a source that does not define itself as "fake", for starters.
> 
> As a regular viewer of the beck program, I am more focused on his arguments and evidence, and not his attacks on other networks, as that does not concern me or add to any intellectual growth. So, I will criticize him for that. The accuracy however of his claims is debatable as you have shown, but not proven one way or another. Personally however, while watching his show, it is his main arguments and points about history that keep me coming back.
Click to expand...


Google is your friend.

But I understand your reluctance to learn the truth about your hero.


----------



## Liberty

del said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i have never watched more that a minute or two; i wasn't impressed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hm....you remind me of a person that I knew that said she hated star wars because of the floating letters in space, and turned it off after that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> and i'm sure her life was much the poorer for it.
> 
> there's a (logical) reason why they make chocolate and vanilla, see if you can suss it out.
Click to expand...


Yeah there is. A person who has never tasted chocolate or vanilla, but then tastes one and only one, can not logically hate the other without trying that as well.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
Click to expand...


Then you are stupid fuck because Beck never said that. "

Nine peace activists from the freedom flotilla were killed. Peace activists, humanitarian flotilla  give aid to the embattled Palestinians, the Gaza Strip, right? Yes. Man, look at those peace activists. They are good with a metal pipe, aren't they? Peaceful ship.

This is probably all you've gotten from the mainstream media. Turn on any media outlet  other than this one  they're not going to show you this."

Now for you intellectually deficient fucks, explain where he was wrong. Show me one program on any other media outlet that has made the claim that Beck has other than this being an "aid organization, are they just a group of caring, sympathetic do-gooders that see the plight of the poor Gazans and want to get food and humanitarian aid to them".

I doubt you find one and that would make Beck's assessment accurate.

'Glenn Beck': What Is the Free Gaza Movement? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com

You idiots hear a few seconds of a video clip and form your opinions, that's why all you fucks are total retards.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.
> 
> I'm stating unequivically that Glenn Beck flat out lies on his show.
> 
> If you don't believe that it's logical to be critical of him for lying then go on with your bad self.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have undeniable proof of your claim then? Seeing a clip on a tv show should not be enough to persuade you. Did you find the clips yourself? Perhaps TiVo, to prove it? How do you know with such unwavering certainty that the daily show didn't edit certain bits of the show to make it look a way to get a laugh out of you? I was looking at the daily show website and on their "about" tab it self proclaims the show as "fake news" and "unburdened by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even accuracy."
> 
> If PROVEN beyond a shadow of a doubt, and in full context, what you are saying is true, I will admit that maybe glenn stretched the truth or even lied. by citing a comedy channel show and expecting an independent thinker such as myself to take it as gospel is asking for the impossible. Perhaps more evidence for your claim should be presented, maybe from a source that does not define itself as "fake", for starters.
> 
> As a regular viewer of the beck program, I am more focused on his arguments and evidence, and not his attacks on other networks, as that does not concern me or add to any intellectual growth. So, I will criticize him for that. The accuracy however of his claims is debatable as you have shown, but not proven one way or another. Personally however, while watching his show, it is his main arguments and points about history that keep me coming back.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> But I understand your reluctance to learn the truth about your hero.
Click to expand...


Google is my friend? So...you have no more evidence except for a clip from a comedy tv show. Yet, you make it seem that that is all it takes for you to form an opinion worth debating over? That would never hold up in any debate, online or in person. I am sorry, but  you did not persuade me. Maybe next time.


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are stupid fuck because Beck never said that. "
> 
> Nine peace activists from the freedom flotilla were killed. Peace activists, humanitarian flotilla  give aid to the embattled Palestinians, the Gaza Strip, right? Yes. Man, look at those peace activists. They are good with a metal pipe, aren't they? Peaceful ship.
> 
> This is probably all you've gotten from the mainstream media. Turn on any media outlet  other than this one  they're not going to show you this."
> 
> Now for you intellectually deficient fucks, explain where he was wrong. Show me one program on any other media outlet that has made the claim that Beck has other than this being an "aid organization, are they just a group of caring, sympathetic do-gooders that see the plight of the poor Gazans and want to get food and humanitarian aid to them".
> 
> I doubt you find one and that would make Beck's assessment accurate.
> 
> 'Glenn Beck': What Is the Free Gaza Movement? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com
> 
> You idiots hear a few seconds of a video clip and form your opinions, that's why all you fucks are total retards.
Click to expand...



Scroll up a few posts and take Ravi off ignore.

She already posted his exact words which of course, were fallacious.


----------



## del

Liberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hm....you remind me of a person that I knew that said she hated star wars because of the floating letters in space, and turned it off after that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm sure her life was much the poorer for it.
> 
> there's a (logical) reason why they make chocolate and vanilla, see if you can suss it out.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah there is. A person who has never tasted chocolate or vanilla, but then tastes one and only one, can not logically hate the other without trying that as well.
Click to expand...


i'd suggest that reading for comprehension is your friend.

the difference between not being impressed with something and hating it can be measured in, well, light years.


----------



## Liberty

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Then you are stupid fuck because Beck never said that. "
> 
> Nine peace activists from the freedom flotilla were killed. Peace activists, humanitarian flotilla  give aid to the embattled Palestinians, the Gaza Strip, right? Yes. Man, look at those peace activists. They are good with a metal pipe, aren't they? Peaceful ship.
> 
> This is probably all you've gotten from the mainstream media. Turn on any media outlet  other than this one  they're not going to show you this."
> 
> Now for you intellectually deficient fucks, explain where he was wrong. Show me one program on any other media outlet that has made the claim that Beck has other than this being an "aid organization, are they just a group of caring, sympathetic do-gooders that see the plight of the poor Gazans and want to get food and humanitarian aid to them".
> 
> I doubt you find one and that would make Beck's assessment accurate.
> 
> 'Glenn Beck': What Is the Free Gaza Movement? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com
> 
> You idiots hear a few seconds of a video clip and form your opinions, that's why all you fucks are total retards.
Click to expand...


I am inclined to agree with you, not because they are retards, but because they have been indoctrinated to a way of life that is basically "easier the better". It takes effort to better yourself and discover your own ideas, something that fewer and fewer people seem to do.


----------



## Liberty

del said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> and i'm sure her life was much the poorer for it.
> 
> there's a (logical) reason why they make chocolate and vanilla, see if you can suss it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is. A person who has never tasted chocolate or vanilla, but then tastes one and only one, can not logically hate the other without trying that as well.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i'd suggest that reading for comprehension is your friend.
> 
> the difference between not being impressed with something and hating it can be measured in, well, light years.
Click to expand...


semantics as far as im concerned.


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have undeniable proof of your claim then? Seeing a clip on a tv show should not be enough to persuade you. Did you find the clips yourself? Perhaps TiVo, to prove it? How do you know with such unwavering certainty that the daily show didn't edit certain bits of the show to make it look a way to get a laugh out of you? I was looking at the daily show website and on their "about" tab it self proclaims the show as "fake news" and "unburdened by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even accuracy."
> 
> If PROVEN beyond a shadow of a doubt, and in full context, what you are saying is true, I will admit that maybe glenn stretched the truth or even lied. by citing a comedy channel show and expecting an independent thinker such as myself to take it as gospel is asking for the impossible. Perhaps more evidence for your claim should be presented, maybe from a source that does not define itself as "fake", for starters.
> 
> As a regular viewer of the beck program, I am more focused on his arguments and evidence, and not his attacks on other networks, as that does not concern me or add to any intellectual growth. So, I will criticize him for that. The accuracy however of his claims is debatable as you have shown, but not proven one way or another. Personally however, while watching his show, it is his main arguments and points about history that keep me coming back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> But I understand your reluctance to learn the truth about your hero.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Google is my friend? So...you have no more evidence except for a clip from a comedy tv show. Yet, you make it seem that that is all it takes for you to form an opinion worth debating over? That would never hold up in any debate, online or in person. I am sorry, but  you did not persuade me. Maybe next time.
Click to expand...


It's now been widely reported.

Like I said, Google is your friend.  And your hero Glenn Beck is a lying turd.

See if that doesn't creep into the back of your mind the next time you're watching the Glenn Beck propaganda hour.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> "That video &#8212; you're hard-pressed to see it here in America from media  outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show  that, leading to the question: Why?"
> 
> If he wasn't lying he was being stupid.
> 
> Propaganda or stupidity? We report, you decide.



No you retard, lying would be if Beck had said "you would not see this video in America on any other media outlet besides Fox". But he didn't say that, he said you would be "hard pressed.....". Do you even know what that phrase means? You stupid fucks can't tell when a person is expressing an opinion or stating a fact. 

be hard pressed  (British, American & Australian informal) also be hard pushed (British)
to be having difficulty doing something, especially because there is not enough time or money (usually + to do sth) I'll be hard pressed to get this report done by Friday. You'd be hard pushed to find a good car for under £1,000. With cuts in government funding, hospitals are hard pressed at the moment.


----------



## del

Liberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah there is. A person who has never tasted chocolate or vanilla, but then tastes one and only one, can not logically hate the other without trying that as well.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i'd suggest that reading for comprehension is your friend.
> 
> the difference between not being impressed with something and hating it can be measured in, well, light years.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> semantics as far as im concerned.
Click to expand...




words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.

if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Google is your friend.
> 
> But I understand your reluctance to learn the truth about your hero.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Google is my friend? So...you have no more evidence except for a clip from a comedy tv show. Yet, you make it seem that that is all it takes for you to form an opinion worth debating over? That would never hold up in any debate, online or in person. I am sorry, but  you did not persuade me. Maybe next time.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It's now been widely reported.
> 
> Like I said, Google is your friend.  And your hero Glenn Beck is a lying turd.
> 
> See if that doesn't creep into the back of your mind the next time you're watching the Glenn Beck propaganda hour.
Click to expand...


Why do you think that you can go around calling a show that you admittedly have never seen, propaganda? I have never watched a full hour of rachel maddow, so i do not criticize her show because that would not be fair. I will never understand people like you...so distanced from reality. I am sorry.


----------



## needtawrite

There's nothing logical about criticism of Glenn Beck...he's conservative....that's all Moonbats need.


----------



## Liberty

del said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> i'd suggest that reading for comprehension is your friend.
> 
> the difference between not being impressed with something and hating it can be measured in, well, light years.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> semantics as far as im concerned.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.
> 
> if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.
Click to expand...


I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.


----------



## manifold

How's this for some lonestar "logic":

Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."

*After* virtually everybody had already shown it.

But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.


----------



## L.K.Eder

leave glenn beck alone, he is just a storyteller.


----------



## del

Liberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> semantics as far as im concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.
> 
> if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
Click to expand...


i've never seen clips of beck on a comedy show.


----------



## Liberty

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> "That video  you're hard-pressed to see it here in America from media  outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show  that, leading to the question: Why?"
> 
> If he wasn't lying he was being stupid.
> 
> Propaganda or stupidity? We report, you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you reatard, lying would be if Beck had said "you would not see this video in America on any other media outlet besides Fox". But he didn't say that, he said you would be "hard pressed.....". Do you even know what that phrase means? You stupid fucks can't tell when a person is expressing an opinion or stating a fact.
> 
> be hard pressed  (British, American & Australian informal) also be hard pushed (British)
> to be having difficulty doing something, especially because there is not enough time or money (usually + to do sth) I'll be hard pressed to get this report done by Friday. You'd be hard pushed to find a good car for under £1,000. With cuts in government funding, hospitals are hard pressed at the moment.
Click to expand...


I'll give you credit, you have a great point. See, this is what I mean. This person refutes a claim, cites a source and uses quotes to back it up. Well said.


----------



## Shogun

here is the referenced video.

Video: Jon Stewart points out Glenn Beck's distortion over Israeli flotilla raid


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> semantics as far as im concerned.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.
> 
> if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
Click to expand...



Beck is clearly both effective and accurate.  He very accurately identifies the retards whose warped view of reality he wants to reinforce to sell ad space and is extremely effective at convincing those same retards to keep tuning in.


----------



## Liberty

del said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.
> 
> if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i've never seen clips of beck on a comedy show.
Click to expand...


I was referring to manafold and speaking in general, not directly to you after my first sentence. Sorry for any misunderstanding.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then you are stupid fuck because Beck never said that. "
> 
> Nine peace activists from the freedom flotilla were killed. Peace activists, humanitarian flotilla  give aid to the embattled Palestinians, the Gaza Strip, right? Yes. Man, look at those peace activists. They are good with a metal pipe, aren't they? Peaceful ship.
> 
> This is probably all you've gotten from the mainstream media. Turn on any media outlet  other than this one  they're not going to show you this."
> 
> Now for you intellectually deficient fucks, explain where he was wrong. Show me one program on any other media outlet that has made the claim that Beck has other than this being an "aid organization, are they just a group of caring, sympathetic do-gooders that see the plight of the poor Gazans and want to get food and humanitarian aid to them".
> 
> I doubt you find one and that would make Beck's assessment accurate.
> 
> 'Glenn Beck': What Is the Free Gaza Movement? - Glenn Beck - FOXNews.com
> 
> You idiots hear a few seconds of a video clip and form your opinions, that's why all you fucks are total retards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Scroll up a few posts and take Ravi off ignore.
> 
> She already posted his exact words which of course, were fallacious.
Click to expand...


I read what she wrote and I commented on it. She's just as retarded as you are.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> del said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> words have meanings, sparky. write that on your hand so you don't forget.
> 
> if it makes you feel better to think i hate glenn beck, knock yourself out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is clearly both effective and accurate.  He very accurately identifies the retards whose warped view of reality he wants to reinforce to sell ad space and is extremely effective at convincing those same retards to keep tuning in.
Click to expand...


If anyone is spouting propaganda, it is you my friend. You admittedly do not watch the show, yet make comments and statements that seem to imply you know something, when in reality you just make it up. Just stop, no one respects you.


----------



## Shogun

um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Beck is clearly both effective and accurate.  He very accurately identifies the retards whose warped view of reality he wants to reinforce to sell ad space and is extremely effective at convincing those same retards to keep tuning in.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If anyone is spouting propaganda, it is you my friend. You admittedly do not watch the show, yet make comments and statements that seem to imply you know something, when in reality you just make it up. Just stop, no one respects you.
Click to expand...


You claim to speak for everyone and I'm the one spouting nonsense?  

I've seen enough to know the man is a liar.  And now I've seen enough to know that you are a fool (or a charlatan).


----------



## The Infidel

Libs hate him b/c he is right on most, if not all, of what he discusses. It just drives them nuts, and I love that!
I've been listening to his radio shows for the better part of 10 yrs. (I know, I know.. thats why I am a hack right?) 
The 1st time I heard his show, I thought to myself "wow, this guy thinks like me". 

Plus, he has a wonderful staff of researchers.


----------



## manifold

Shogun said:


> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?



Do you really have to ask?


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> "That video  you're hard-pressed to see it here in America from media  outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show  that, leading to the question: Why?"
> 
> If he wasn't lying he was being stupid.
> 
> Propaganda or stupidity? We report, you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you retard, lying would be if Beck had said "you would not see this video in America on any other media outlet besides Fox". But he didn't say that, he said you would be "hard pressed.....". Do you even know what that phrase means? You stupid fucks can't tell when a person is expressing an opinion or stating a fact.
> 
> be hard pressed  (British, American & Australian informal) also be hard pushed (British)
> to be having difficulty doing something, especially because there is not enough time or money (usually + to do sth) I'll be hard pressed to get this report done by Friday. You'd be hard pushed to find a good car for under £1,000. With cuts in government funding, hospitals are hard pressed at the moment.
Click to expand...

So in your opinion he wasn't lying he was merely spreading propaganda.


----------



## del

Shogun said:


> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?



practice makes perfect.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.



No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
Click to expand...


That's quite some mental gymnastics you got going on there.

Almost as impressive as the time you claimed laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.


Almost.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?



after watching the video, I am at disagreement with manifold's conclusion. I have two problems with the video.

1. The daily show edited the video. Beck is standing, then it cuts to him sitting. This is obviously a clever edit.

2. Beck never says that other networks are not showing the footage, he says the audience would be "hard pressed" which is not saying other stations are not showing the footage.

From this alone, this specific argument should be put to rest as clever editing and false reporting, from the self proclaimed mind you "fake news" program, the daily show.


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
Click to expand...








yea.  whatever dude.  



Welcome to your FAIL.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shogun said:


> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?



Because he was stating an opinion from what he has observed and it seemed to him that no other news outlet was showing the video. His opinion may have been wrong, but it wasn't a lie.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after watching the video, I am at disagreement with manifold's conclusion. I have two problems with the video.
> 
> 1. The daily show edited the video. Beck is standing, then it cuts to him sitting. This is obviously a clever edit.
> 
> 2. Beck never says that other networks are not showing the footage, he says the audience would be "hard pressed" which is not saying other stations are not showing the footage.
> 
> From this alone, this specific argument should be put to rest as clever editing and false reporting, from the self proclaimed mind you "fake news" program, the daily show.
Click to expand...


find yourself leaping in bounds to defend him, eh?   sad.

ahh well.  another day, another shill.   ho hum.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite some mental gymnastics you got going on there.
> 
> Almost as impressive as the time you claimed laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.
> 
> 
> Almost.
Click to expand...


red herring?


----------



## The Infidel

manifold said:


> That's quite some mental gymnastics you got going on there.
> 
> *Almost as impressive as the time you claimed laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.*
> 
> 
> Almost.




Yep, you had better change the subject b/c you have no credibilty in this one.


Beck was right.... you had to look hard and watch for many hours to see it brought up in the MSM (the floatilla footage). Once they picked up on it, they ran Isreal into the dirt.

You are just flat wrong.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after watching the video, I am at disagreement with manifold's conclusion. I have two problems with the video.
> 
> 1. The daily show edited the video. Beck is standing, then it cuts to him sitting. This is obviously a clever edit.
> 
> 2. Beck never says that other networks are not showing the footage, he says the audience would be "hard pressed" which is not saying other stations are not showing the footage.
> 
> From this alone, this specific argument should be put to rest as clever editing and false reporting, from the self proclaimed mind you "fake news" program, the daily show.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> find yourself leaping in bounds to defend him, eh?   sad.
> 
> ahh well.  another day, another shill.   ho hum.
Click to expand...


how about you refute the points. Does the video that the daily show presents show beck standing then immediately sitting down in attempt to chain together sentences or not?

Why not refute the points instead of going straight into personal attacks.


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was stating an opinion from what he has observed and it seemed to him that no other news outlet was showing the video. His opinion may have been wrong, but it wasn't a lie.
Click to expand...

Oh my, now you're saying he's stupid.


----------



## Shogun

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was stating an opinion from what he has observed and it seemed to him that no other news outlet was showing the video. His opinion may have been wrong, but it wasn't a lie.
Click to expand...


uh huh.  you keep telling yourself that.  And, just be glad that John Stewart doesn't skewer Beck's show full time or you might find yourself having to keep a quiver of bullshit excuses handy.


You should have just acknowledged his blind partisanship and moved on.  Now you look like as much of a silly ass as he does.


----------



## Shogun

The Infidel said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's quite some mental gymnastics you got going on there.
> 
> *Almost as impressive as the time you claimed laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.*
> 
> 
> Almost.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep, you had better change the subject b/c you have no credibilty in this one.
> 
> 
> Beck was right.... you had to look hard and watch for many hours to see it brought up in the MSM (the floatilla footage). Once they picked up on it, they ran Isreal into the dirt.
> 
> You are just flat wrong.
Click to expand...


yup.. no  less than six examples of other sources showing the video sure is "looking hard".


----------



## manifold

Ok fine, for argument's sake let's say that Beck wasn't lying but was simply wrong (ftr, I disagree, but so be it).

Then my logical criticism of Beck is that he and his staff are ridiculously inept to the point where they would imply something that is completely false, that with just a tiny bit of homework they would have known was false.

Logical enough for ya?


----------



## Liberty

Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.

Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?


----------



## The Infidel

I love how you guys refer to Jonathan Stuart Leibowitz... a *comic* ashamed of his "jewish" name


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> after watching the video, I am at disagreement with manifold's conclusion. I have two problems with the video.
> 
> 1. The daily show edited the video. Beck is standing, then it cuts to him sitting. This is obviously a clever edit.
> 
> 2. Beck never says that other networks are not showing the footage, he says the audience would be "hard pressed" which is not saying other stations are not showing the footage.
> 
> From this alone, this specific argument should be put to rest as clever editing and false reporting, from the self proclaimed mind you "fake news" program, the daily show.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> find yourself leaping in bounds to defend him, eh?   sad.
> 
> ahh well.  another day, another shill.   ho hum.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how about you refute the points. Does the video that the daily show presents show beck standing then immediately sitting down in attempt to chain together sentences or not?
> 
> Why not refute the points instead of going straight into personal attacks.
Click to expand...


I literally posted a link to the video being discussed.  There is no point to refute.  Beck stated one thing and we all see that something else entirely is the fact.  end of story.

and, there is no editing during the STATEMENT which Beck made that is being discussed here.  Your attempt to cry foul over editing is almost as hilarious as your "to the bitter end" defense of the indefensible.  




just admit that you are wrong and at least we'll respect you.  The longer you dance around what we can all see in the video the sillier you look.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck said this:
> 
> "That video  you're hard-pressed to see it here in America from media  outlets besides Fox. Nobody seems willing to show  that, leading to the question: Why?"
> 
> If he wasn't lying he was being stupid.
> 
> Propaganda or stupidity? We report, you decide.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No you retard, lying would be if Beck had said "you would not see this video in America on any other media outlet besides Fox". But he didn't say that, he said you would be "hard pressed.....". Do you even know what that phrase means? You stupid fucks can't tell when a person is expressing an opinion or stating a fact.
> 
> be hard pressed  (British, American & Australian informal) also be hard pushed (British)
> to be having difficulty doing something, especially because there is not enough time or money (usually + to do sth) I'll be hard pressed to get this report done by Friday. You'd be hard pushed to find a good car for under £1,000. With cuts in government funding, hospitals are hard pressed at the moment.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So in your opinion he wasn't lying he was merely spreading propaganda.
Click to expand...


He was stating an opinion, that's my position. In his opinion it seemed no one else was showing the video and he thought they would be hard pressed to air it. As I said before in order for you to prove he lied, you would have to prove that he was aware of other networks airing the video prior to his segment. Being the logical thinker that I am, I can tell the difference between opinions and statements of fact.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.
> 
> Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?






Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video? 

If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.


seriously.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Ok fine, for argument's sake let's say that Beck wasn't lying but was simply wrong (ftr, I disagree, but so be it).
> 
> Then my logical criticism of Beck is that he and his staff are ridiculously inept to the point where they would imply something that is completely false, that with just a tiny bit of homework they would have known was false.
> 
> Logical enough for ya?



logical, albeit somewhat baseless as the daily show clip in reference that was posted by shogun clearly shows an edit of beck standing to immediately sitting and sentences strung together to imply that he lied. I believe this is obvious if you watch closely.


----------



## Ravi

Oh, jeesh! This is Liberty not Liability that is arguing from an idiot's viewpoint.

No fair having such similar names.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That's quite some mental gymnastics you got going on there.
> 
> Almost as impressive as the time you claimed laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.
> 
> 
> Almost.
Click to expand...


Your concession is duly noted.


----------



## del

The Infidel said:


> I love how you guys refer to Jonathan Stuart Leibowitz... a *comic* ashamed of his "jewish" name



yeah, real americans like marion robert morrison never did shit like that.


fuckwit

John Wayne - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Ravi

Lonestar_logic said:


> Ravi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No you retard, lying would be if Beck had said "you would not see this video in America on any other media outlet besides Fox". But he didn't say that, he said you would be "hard pressed.....". Do you even know what that phrase means? You stupid fucks can't tell when a person is expressing an opinion or stating a fact.
> 
> be hard pressed  (British, American & Australian informal) also be hard pushed (British)
> to be having difficulty doing something, especially because there is not enough time or money (usually + to do sth) I'll be hard pressed to get this report done by Friday. You'd be hard pushed to find a good car for under £1,000. With cuts in government funding, hospitals are hard pressed at the moment.
> 
> 
> 
> So in your opinion he wasn't lying he was merely spreading propaganda.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> He was stating an opinion, that's my position. In his opinion it seemed no one else was showing the video and he thought they would be hard pressed to air it. As I said before in order for you to prove he lied, you would have to prove that he was aware of other networks airing the video prior to his segment. Being the logical thinker that I am, I can tell the difference between opinions and statements of fact.
Click to expand...

So...you think he's stupid. Works for me.


----------



## manifold

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine, for argument's sake let's say that Beck wasn't lying but was simply wrong (ftr, I disagree, but so be it).
> 
> Then my logical criticism of Beck is that he and his staff are ridiculously inept to the point where they would imply something that is completely false, that with just a tiny bit of homework they would have known was false.
> 
> Logical enough for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical, albeit somewhat baseless as the daily show clip in reference that was posted by shogun clearly shows an edit of beck standing to immediately sitting and sentences strung together to imply that he lied. I believe this is obvious if you watch closely.
Click to expand...




You're funny!


Carry on.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.
> 
> Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video?
> 
> If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.
> 
> 
> seriously.
Click to expand...


how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.


----------



## The Infidel

Shogun said:


> yup.. no  less than six examples of other sources showing the video sure is "looking hard".







We can go back and forth like this all day... but I have a job, and I got to get back to it.

We are'nt going to convince eachother that we are wrong, so see ya later


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Ravi said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> um.. i just posted a link to the video.  Why are you people still pretending that Beck wasn't being disingenuous?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Because he was stating an opinion from what he has observed and it seemed to him that no other news outlet was showing the video. His opinion may have been wrong, but it wasn't a lie.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Oh my, now you're saying he's stupid.
Click to expand...


No I'm saying you're stupid, he may have been wrong.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.
> 
> Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video?
> 
> If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.
Click to expand...


Great point!

"Tired of having your news spoon fed to you by big network suits the and the smaller, chattier suits on cable news? Join Jon Stewart and the Best F#@king News Team Ever as they bring you the news like you've never seen it before -- unburdened by objectivity, journalistic integrity or even accuracy."


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok fine, for argument's sake let's say that Beck wasn't lying but was simply wrong (ftr, I disagree, but so be it).
> 
> Then my logical criticism of Beck is that he and his staff are ridiculously inept to the point where they would imply something that is completely false, that with just a tiny bit of homework they would have known was false.
> 
> Logical enough for ya?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> logical, albeit somewhat baseless as the daily show clip in reference that was posted by shogun clearly shows an edit of beck standing to immediately sitting and sentences strung together to imply that he lied. I believe this is obvious if you watch closely.
Click to expand...


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.
> 
> Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video?
> 
> If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.
Click to expand...


seriously, dude.

You are about to drown in fail.


----------



## Shogun

The Infidel said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> yup.. no  less than six examples of other sources showing the video sure is "looking hard".
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We can go back and forth like this all day... but I have a job, and I got to get back to it.
> 
> We are'nt going to convince eachother that we are wrong, so see ya later
Click to expand...


well, i'm sure that statement was easier to post than "yea, you are right and I am wrong given that you posted the very video we insisted didn't exist."


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video?
> 
> If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> seriously, dude.
> 
> You are about to drown in fail.
Click to expand...


i believe it is an important question that deserves to be answered if we are to find out the truth of the matter. If you do find the actual clip, and it shows beck standing to immediately sitting down, please make it known. However, I believe I did watch that particular show and I don't remember any teleportation like the daily show ran. Please, prove me wrong instead of criticizing the question, try answering it. It would no doubt save time.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, dude.
> 
> You are about to drown in fail.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> i believe it is an important question that deserves to be answered if we are to find out the truth of the matter. If you do find the actual clip, and it shows beck standing to immediately sitting down, please make it known. However, I believe I did watch that particular show and I don't remember any teleportation like the daily show ran.
Click to expand...


being purposefully dense for the sake of plausible deniability doesn't impress me.  I've posted my evidence.  If you have something to offer besides tin foil excuses then go ahead and post it.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> seriously, dude.
> 
> You are about to drown in fail.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i believe it is an important question that deserves to be answered if we are to find out the truth of the matter. If you do find the actual clip, and it shows beck standing to immediately sitting down, please make it known. However, I believe I did watch that particular show and I don't remember any teleportation like the daily show ran.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> being purposefully dense for the sake of plausible deniability doesn't impress me.  I've posted my evidence.  If you have something to offer besides tin foil excuses then go ahead and post it.
Click to expand...


dude stop being a dick and watch it. It shows beck STANDING then immediately SITTING. like FLASH bam he is in a different position SITTING from standing. Why is it so hard for you to understand that is somewhat suspicious?


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> Your concession is duly noted.



Hi sis.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> i believe it is an important question that deserves to be answered if we are to find out the truth of the matter. If you do find the actual clip, and it shows beck standing to immediately sitting down, please make it known. However, I believe I did watch that particular show and I don't remember any teleportation like the daily show ran.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> being purposefully dense for the sake of plausible deniability doesn't impress me.  I've posted my evidence.  If you have something to offer besides tin foil excuses then go ahead and post it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> dude stop being a dick and watch it. It shows beck STANDING then immediately SITTING. like FLASH bam he is in a different position SITTING from standing. Why is it so hard for you to understand that is somewhat suspicious?
Click to expand...




Like I said, if you have access to raw footage then post it.  As it is, you people insisted that Beck never said what manifold stated and, now that I've posted the goddamn video, you find yourself looking for any seem in the concrete.




I just watched it again and it's two clips being shown!  So, he insinuated this TWICE!  THAT is where you are grandstanding about some assumed edit job!  L<OLOLOLOLOLOL



WOW.  Does being such a shill make your jaws ache?


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> being purposefully dense for the sake of plausible deniability doesn't impress me.  I've posted my evidence.  If you have something to offer besides tin foil excuses then go ahead and post it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dude stop being a dick and watch it. It shows beck STANDING then immediately SITTING. like FLASH bam he is in a different position SITTING from standing. Why is it so hard for you to understand that is somewhat suspicious?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you have access to raw footage then post it.  As it is, you people insisted that Beck never said what manifold stated and, now that I've posted the goddamn video, you find yourself looking for any seem in the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it again and it's two clips being shown!  So, he insinuated this TWICE!  THAT is where you are grandstanding about some assumed edit job!  L<OLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  Does being such a shill make your jaws ache?
Click to expand...


yeah, it is two clips that are strung together out of context...how do you know what he said before or after those sentences? Do you have any idea what "context" means?


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude stop being a dick and watch it. It shows beck STANDING then immediately SITTING. like FLASH bam he is in a different position SITTING from standing. Why is it so hard for you to understand that is somewhat suspicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you have access to raw footage then post it.  As it is, you people insisted that Beck never said what manifold stated and, now that I've posted the goddamn video, you find yourself looking for any seem in the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it again and it's two clips being shown!  So, he insinuated this TWICE!  THAT is where you are grandstanding about some assumed edit job!  L<OLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  Does being such a shill make your jaws ache?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, it is two clips that are strung together out of context...how do you know what he said before or after those sentences? Do you have any idea what "context" means?
Click to expand...


he makes the exact same insinuation in each clip individually.  Seriously.  FAIL.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you have access to raw footage then post it.  As it is, you people insisted that Beck never said what manifold stated and, now that I've posted the goddamn video, you find yourself looking for any seem in the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it again and it's two clips being shown!  So, he insinuated this TWICE!  THAT is where you are grandstanding about some assumed edit job!  L<OLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  Does being such a shill make your jaws ache?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is two clips that are strung together out of context...how do you know what he said before or after those sentences? Do you have any idea what "context" means?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> he makes the exact same insinuation in each clip individually.  Seriously.  FAIL.
Click to expand...


I saw that particular show and I am willing to bet that those clips are taken out of context.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> yeah, it is two clips that are strung together out of context...how do you know what he said before or after those sentences? Do you have any idea what "context" means?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he makes the exact same insinuation in each clip individually.  Seriously.  FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I saw that particular show and I am willing to bet that those clips are taken out of context.
Click to expand...


well then stop boring the shit out of me and go dig up the raw footage and post them here.  Your assumptions about his context, when we all already KNOW his context, is like water off of a duck's back after I posted the above video.


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.


checked out a few threads you started.


----------



## Dante

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well then you are one stupid fuck because Beck never uttered those words. Not on his show and not in the clip you watched. I would give you the exact quote, but with your stupidity level being what it is, I don't see the point
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They aired the fucking clip of Beck himself making the claim you stupid twatstick.
Click to expand...




  (arguing with liberty and lonestar)


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> checked out a few threads you started.
Click to expand...


Sometimes I come on her drunk. Wanna fight about it? Also nice red herring.

lol i misspelled "here" ...ill leave it misspelled because its funny.


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun, you are digging yourself a bit of a hole here.
> 
> Do you see the edit or not? If you do not believe it to be edited, do you believe Beck to have teleportation skills? If so, what is your basis for that?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do YOU see an edit while he's making his statement regarding who does and does not post that video?
> 
> If you don't, then you should go ahead and stop with this laughable little tangent.
> 
> 
> seriously.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> how do you know it is a sentence and not maybe a half of a sentence edited together to another sentence? Why are you so fast to trust a comedy show that is self described to be fake and inaccurate on their own website (the "about" tab)? Show me the full clip in full context and I might be more inclined to see where you are coming from.
Click to expand...


most everything is edited. maybe you are insinuating Beck's words were cut ans spliced? Aren't you an independent minded non follower of truth?  

you watch Beck and want people to believe Beck is incapable of making shit up?


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc.



hahahahahahahahahahahaha.............


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha.............
Click to expand...


"hahahahahahahahahahahaha............" is not an argument, it is an admission of idiocy.


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. *I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show*, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.


 
I've already posted a clip directly from Glennbeck:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWL-pfCao-U]YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center[/ame]

Now let's discuss whether or not Beck is effective and accurate.

I would argue that he is not "effective" or "accurate", but rather is trying to be a shock-jock and make an issue out of absolutely nothing.

That's his M.O.

DISCUSS.


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. *I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show*, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already posted a clip directly from Glennbeck:
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWL-pfCao-U]YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center[/ame]
> 
> Now let's discuss whether or not Beck is effective and accurate.
> 
> I would argue that he is not "effective" or "accurate", but rather is trying to be a shock-jock and make an issue out of absolutely nothing.
> 
> That's his M.O.
> 
> DISCUSS.
Click to expand...


can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?


----------



## rdean

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTwpBLzxe4U]YouTube - Craig T. Nelson on Government Aid[/ame]

Glenn Beck and guest thinking "deep".


----------



## Liberty

rdean said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yTwpBLzxe4U]YouTube - Craig T. Nelson on Government Aid[/ame]
> 
> Glenn Beck and guest thinking "deep".
Click to expand...


....and the problem is...?


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hahahahahahahahahahahaha.............
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "hahahahahahahahahahahaha............" is not an argument, it is an admission of idiocy.
Click to expand...


hahahahahahahahaha.................  

*Johnny Smith:* Okay, one of my visions was a little off.  What are you, the Vince Lombardi of existentialism, man?


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?



people who mistake parallels and/or correlations for cause and effect, have usually been home schooled. have you -- been home schooled?


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who mistake parallels and/or correlations for cause and effect, have usually been home schooled. have you -- been home schooled?
Click to expand...


public grade school, state university. Would you like to answer my question now? What exact comment or assertion or opinion do you find issue with?


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have nothing against you and couldn't care less if you hate beck or not haha. *I just want someone to post that has watched beck, not seen clips on a comedy show*, and can have a real educated discussion about whether or not beck is effective and accurate. I am doubting the possibility of such a discussion now though.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I've already posted a clip directly from Glennbeck:
> 
> [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xWL-pfCao-U"]YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center[/ame]
> 
> Now let's discuss whether or not Beck is effective and accurate.
> 
> I would argue that he is not "effective" or "accurate", but rather is trying to be a shock-jock and make an issue out of absolutely nothing.
> 
> That's his M.O.
> 
> DISCUSS.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?
Click to expand...


I have problems with the entire thing.  Basically, Glennbeck has the ability to draw parallels between ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and his agenda...and then you have mindless drones who take his word like God.

A perfect example of a Glennbeck drone can be seen here:

Fox&#39;s Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America



> Well, I guess they're afraid of the power of our passion and our numbers  and, you know, you might not say Communist, but I watch Glenn Beck and  he's taught me well. Progressive is the new word for Communist, but it's  the same goal as government control of everything and it's very obvious  that Obama is trying to do that.


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> ...
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



*Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"

http://www.examiner.com/x-5738-Political-Buzz-Examiner~y2010m6d4-Video-Jon-Stewart-points-out-Glenn-Becks-distortion-over-Israel-flotilla-raid


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> people who mistake parallels and/or correlations for cause and effect, have usually been home schooled. have you -- been home schooled?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> public grade school, state university. Would you like to answer my question now? What exact comment or assertion or opinion do you find issue with?
Click to expand...


*Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"



Glen Beck in his own words


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> ...
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
Click to expand...


...ok? what is the problem? I don't understand what you are getting at.


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've already posted a clip directly from Glennbeck:
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> Now let's discuss whether or not Beck is effective and accurate.
> 
> I would argue that he is not "effective" or "accurate", but rather is trying to be a shock-jock and make an issue out of absolutely nothing.
> 
> That's his M.O.
> 
> DISCUSS.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have problems with the entire thing.  Basically, Glennbeck has the ability to draw parallels between ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and his agenda...and then you have mindless drones who take his word like God.
> 
> A perfect example of a Glennbeck drone can be seen here:
> 
> Fox's Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess they're afraid of the power of our passion and our numbers  and, you know, you might not say Communist, but I watch Glenn Beck and  he's taught me well. Progressive is the new word for Communist, but it's  the same goal as government control of everything and it's very obvious  that Obama is trying to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> ...
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...ok? what is the problem? I don't understand what you are getting at.
Click to expand...


Context: the context of your arguments and their defense of Beck.

insinuations that Beck's arguments are not being attacked as much as he is. Beck gets attacked personally because of the quote: "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"

it goes to accuracy and credibility -- Becks, and now yours. 



Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> he makes the exact same insinuation in each clip individually.  Seriously.  FAIL.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that particular show and I am willing to bet that those clips are taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then stop boring the shit out of me and go dig up the raw footage and post them here.  Your assumptions about his context, when we all already KNOW his context, is like water off of a duck's back after I posted the above video.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.
Click to expand...


Uhm, yes it is. If your basic premises are


----------



## xotoxi

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> can you be more specific? Which part of the video do you have a problem with? Is drawing interesting parallels and letting the audience make up their own mind based on said parallels negative in a way? What are you getting at? You can't just post a link and say, YEP SEE! What exact words do you have a problem with?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with the entire thing.  Basically, Glennbeck has the ability to draw parallels between ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and his agenda...and then you have mindless drones who take his word like God.
> 
> A perfect example of a Glennbeck drone can be seen here:
> 
> Fox's Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, I guess they're afraid of the power of our passion and our numbers  and, you know, you might not say Communist, but I watch Glenn Beck and  he's taught me well. Progressive is the new word for Communist, but it's  the same goal as government control of everything and it's very obvious  that Obama is trying to do that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.
Click to expand...


I already told you what my problem is.

Everything that Glennbeck says and does is food for sheep like Victoria Jackson and others.

That is my problem with it.

If Glennbeck used his chalkboard to prove conclusively that Obama was Satan_ himself_, there would be tens of millions of people who would believe that Obama was _LITERALLY _Satan.

Glennbeck is a shepherd.


----------



## Liberty

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with the entire thing.  Basically, Glennbeck has the ability to draw parallels between ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and his agenda...and then you have mindless drones who take his word like God.
> 
> A perfect example of a Glennbeck drone can be seen here:
> 
> Fox's Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you what my problem is.
> 
> Everything that Glennbeck says and does is food for sheep like Victoria Jackson and others.
> 
> That is my problem with it.
> 
> If Glennbeck used his chalkboard to prove conclusively that Obama was Satan_ himself_, there would be tens of millions of people who would believe that Obama was _LITERALLY _Satan.
> 
> Glennbeck is a shepherd.
Click to expand...


Fallacy: Hasty Generalization

anything else?


----------



## Dante

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have problems with the entire thing.  Basically, Glennbeck has the ability to draw parallels between ABSOLUTELY ANYTHING and his agenda...and then you have mindless drones who take his word like God.
> 
> A perfect example of a Glennbeck drone can be seen here:
> 
> Fox's Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I already told you what my problem is.
> 
> Everything that Glennbeck says and does is food for sheep like Victoria Jackson and others.
> 
> That is my problem with it.
> 
> If Glennbeck used his chalkboard to prove conclusively that Obama was Satan_ himself_, there would be tens of millions of people who would believe that Obama was _LITERALLY _Satan.
> 
> Glennbeck is a shepherd.
Click to expand...


you mean he's not? 

Victoria Jackson: Beck 'Taught Me Well' | Drudge Retort

Fox&#39;s Doocy learns the hazards of not vetting guests | Media Matters for America


----------



## Liberty

Dante, wait a second. Are you implying that "hard pressed" is synonymous with "impossible" ?


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you have a problem with the entire thing. one would then expect you to present an alternate view. "I disagree" is NOT an argument.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you what my problem is.
> 
> Everything that Glennbeck says and does is food for sheep like Victoria Jackson and others.
> 
> That is my problem with it.
> 
> If Glennbeck used his chalkboard to prove conclusively that Obama was Satan_ himself_, there would be tens of millions of people who would believe that Obama was _LITERALLY _Satan.
> 
> Glennbeck is a shepherd.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Hasty Generalization
> 
> anything else?
Click to expand...


Disagreeing is argument, labeling is not. 


baghed!

you are so stupid.


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Dante, wait a second. Are you implying that "hard pressed" is synonymous with "impossible" ?



If you have to ask such a silly question, you must be enamored of Glenn Beck and FOX News.


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> I already told you what my problem is.
> 
> Everything that Glennbeck says and does is food for sheep like Victoria Jackson and others.
> 
> That is my problem with it.
> 
> If Glennbeck used his chalkboard to prove conclusively that Obama was Satan_ himself_, there would be tens of millions of people who would believe that Obama was _LITERALLY _Satan.
> 
> Glennbeck is a shepherd.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Hasty Generalization
> 
> anything else?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Disagreeing is argument, labeling is not.
> 
> 
> baghed!
> 
> you are so stupid.
Click to expand...


Fallacy: Ad Hominem

anything else?


----------



## Angelhair

'I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.'

_Okay....so you've never watched his show....I rest my case._


----------



## Liberty

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante, wait a second. Are you implying that "hard pressed" is synonymous with "impossible" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask such a silly question, you must be enamored of Glenn Beck and FOX News.
Click to expand...


Fallacy: Straw Man

any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dante, wait a second. Are you implying that "hard pressed" is synonymous with "impossible" ?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask such a silly question, you must be enamored of Glenn Beck and FOX News.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Straw Man
> 
> any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?
Click to expand...


I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?


----------



## Dante

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ok? what is the problem? I don't understand what you are getting at.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Context: the context of your arguments and their defense of Beck.
> 
> insinuations that Beck's arguments are not being attacked as much as he is. Beck gets attacked personally because of the quote: "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
> 
> it goes to accuracy and credibility -- Becks, and now yours.
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I saw that particular show and I am willing to bet that those clips are taken out of context.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well then stop boring the shit out of me and go dig up the raw footage and post them here.  Your assumptions about his context, when we all already KNOW his context, is like water off of a duck's back after I posted the above video.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


back on topic...


----------



## Angelhair

Luissa said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Didn't they show that on the Daily Show? I swear that is the clip Stewart used when he showed how the Fox symbol is like a Nazi propaganda ad. lol
Click to expand...


_Something like the title of Chris Matthews upcoming show titled - 'The Rise of the Far Right'?  As in Hitler's 'The Rise of the Third Reich'? Idiots!! _


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have to ask such a silly question, you must be enamored of Glenn Beck and FOX News.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Straw Man
> 
> any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
Click to expand...


I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.

Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Straw Man
> 
> any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
Click to expand...





no, you really didn't.  In fact, you responded with some of the lamest shit I've read on here today after not having enough connecting neurons to realize that neither quote was doctored or edited in any way other than being shown back to back.

enjoy knowing that you have sand in your face, kid.  Video evidence trumps your cock-gobbling shill routine all day long.


----------



## L.K.Eder

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Straw Man
> 
> any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
Click to expand...


----------



## Dante

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Fallacy: Straw Man
> 
> any libs who don't use fallacies like to say anything?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
Click to expand...




Liberty said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...ok? what is the problem? I don't understand what you are getting at.
Click to expand...


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you really didn't.  In fact, you responded with some of the lamest shit I've read on here today after not having enough connecting neurons to realize that neither quote was doctored or edited in any way other than being shown back to back.
> 
> enjoy knowing that you have sand in your face, kid.  Video evidence trumps your cock-gobbling shill routine all day long.
Click to expand...


you are the one trying to prove something to me. so YOU find the unedited CONTEXTUAL clip and we will see if it was doctored or not. The idea that you expect me to roll over and say "HOLY SHIT! I AM SO WRONG!!!" based on a self proclaimed FAKE and INNACURATE show on a comedy channel is down right laughable.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dante said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a lib that had you running for the hills after posting video evidence of his outright lies.  Care to cry about the accusation of video editing or would you rather forget how you were schooled earlier today?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Beck's words - unedited:* "that video, your hard pressed to see it here in America from media outlets besides FOX...nobody seems willing to show that. leading the question...'why?'"
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ...ok? what is the problem? I don't understand what you are getting at.
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...


Dante is a dumbass and the proof is here for everyone to see. 

You quoted Beck accurately. But that's not what Jon Stewart reported Beck as saying and of which has been repeated on this board by a few liberal idiots. The charge against Beck is that he lied. But there is no lie. "Hard pressed" does not mean impossible, it means "great difficulty at best, "seems" means to appear in one's own mind or opinion. 

It seems like you liberal idiots just like arguing in circles, because none of you have proven that Beck lied. The only thing this shows is that Beck was mistaken and that's only depending on timing. When his show was taped (I'm assuming it was taped and not live) there may very well have been no other news outlet in America showing the video. 

When asked to give examples of Beck lying, this usally pops up and then what Beck said about the view ladies approaching him when in fact it was he that approached them. That was a whopper of a lie. The people that don' tlike Beck are a bucnh of bgioted partisan hacks that are in lock step with Obama and his socialist agenda. 

What he and his ilk fail to realize that it was capitalism that built this nation and capitalism made it great. But Obama doesn't seem to like America the way she is and seeks to change it, to make it more like Europe. He apologizes for what the US has done in the world without recognizing our great accomplishments and our generosity. 

Disregarding the contributions Americans have given the world from the first oil wells, televisions, rockets, digital computers to optic fibers and lasers. Not to mention heart lung machines, human genome project and genetic engineering. 

Obama doesn't love this country the way it is, he wishes it chagne it into something that we and our forefathers wouldn't recognize.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I rendered your so called evidence null and void. Said evidence was edited and taken out of context by a self proclaimed "fake news" and "innacurate" program on a comedy channel. Enough said. You have no argument.
> 
> Side note: Beck is on. I'll check this thread later.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no, you really didn't.  In fact, you responded with some of the lamest shit I've read on here today after not having enough connecting neurons to realize that neither quote was doctored or edited in any way other than being shown back to back.
> 
> enjoy knowing that you have sand in your face, kid.  Video evidence trumps your cock-gobbling shill routine all day long.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> you are the one trying to prove something to me. so YOU find the unedited CONTEXTUAL clip and we will see if it was doctored or not. The idea that you expect me to roll over and say "HOLY SHIT! I AM SO WRONG!!!" based on a self proclaimed FAKE and INNACURATE show on a comedy channel is down right laughable.
Click to expand...


I've already proven to you that Beck is a fucking retard by way of video evidence.  If you choose not to acknowledge it then so be it.  However, the onus of proof falls on your lap since bullshit assumptions about what you THINK he meant means two things: jack and shit.  Face it.  You asked a question about glenn beck and you were answered with evidence.  

but, I have to say, the whole "b-b-b-but there are two clips and I don't understand the magic of videos" routine has been three shades of hilarious.


----------



## rikules

Liberty said:


> L.K.Eder said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right? What makes you think that a satire show on a comedy channel deserves more credit than intellectual and analytical thought?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wut, glenn beck is NOT satire?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Personally, I don't consider it to be. Sure, beck is sarcastic sometimes but I don't see the harm in that or his overall show.
Click to expand...


No harm...?

on a daily basis this deranged lunatic, using bad logic, misinformation, partial truths and diagrams only a lunatic on acid could follow
"explains" to his moronic followers that ALL liberals are
1. NATIONAL SOCIALISTS just like hitler and the nazis
2. the ENEMIES of GOD
3. the ENEMIES of freedom
4. the ENEMIES of America

and he implores them to RISE UP and DO SOMETHING about the LIBERAL/PROGRESSIVE problem

obviously they pose to threat of harm to YOU...

I, however, remain quite concerned


----------



## Caroljo

This has been interesting....and rather stupid.  Why anyone would take what is shown on comedy central as the truth when they come right out and say it's not! Lol!
One thing i'd like to know is, for about 2 years?? Glenn has had a red phone sitting there WAITING to ring.  Glenn gave out the phone number to the white house, senators, etc and asked them to "Please let me know where I'm wrong".  He is ALWAYS saying he hopes he's wrong....but not once has that phone rang, and it won't because then the white house would have to prove where he's wrong....and they can't!


----------



## L.K.Eder

Caroljo said:


> This has been interesting....and rather stupid.  Why anyone would take what is shown on comedy central as the truth when they come right out and say it's not! Lol!
> One thing i'd like to know is, for about 2 years?? Glenn has had a red phone sitting there WAITING to ring.  Glenn gave out the phone number to the white house, senators, etc and asked them to "Please let me know where I'm wrong".  He is ALWAYS saying he hopes he's wrong....but not once has that phone rang, and it won't because then the white house would have to prove where he's wrong....and they can't!




this is bad news, for obama.

only possible solution to avoid impeachment: appoint a red phone beck czar.


----------



## Immanuel

> Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?



More than likely, I could, but then I would have to watch him for a given period of time and quite frankly, I'd rather eat cow manure than watch any "Squawking Head" of either persuasion.  So, if you don't mind, I'll pass on the challenge.  

Immie


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

xotoxi said:


> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.



Sad that  it was to nonsensical for you  to  follow, It was  pretty straight forward.


----------



## manifold

The great thing about a thread like this is that it's another one that exposes partisan hacks (in this case those on the "right").

Anyone willing to defend the integrity of Glenn Beck's program exposes themselves as a partisan sheep and a fraud, plain and simple.  Just like anyone that would do the same for Keith Olberman (another show I don't watch but don't have to to know he's full of shit).

This board has many right-leaning posters who are not frauds.  Notice how none of them were willing to jump into the fray here.

So to the frauds, thanks for so graciously putting your fraudulence on display.


----------



## xotoxi

Mr.Fitnah said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that  it was to nonsensical for you  to  follow, It was  pretty straight forward.
Click to expand...


It was straightforward bullshit.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Anyone willing to defend the integrity of Glenn Beck's program


Here are dozens of full Beck shows pick  any show  or  all of them  and bring your proof  that beck Islam  lying  or misrepresenting the facts. take the 
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

xotoxi said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that  it was to nonsensical for you  to  follow, It was  pretty straight forward.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> It was straightforward bullshit.
Click to expand...

Really ?
I missed that part.


----------



## Ravi

Has anyone brought up that he was promoting the book of a pro-Nazi anti-semite on his show the other day and claiming her book as a model for real Americans to follow?


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to defend the integrity of Glenn Beck's program
> 
> 
> 
> Here are dozens of full Beck shows pick  any show  or  all of them  and bring your proof  that beck Islam  lying  or misrepresenting the facts. take the
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html
Click to expand...


Mr. Fitnah = Partisan sheep


Duly noted.

Thanks!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Anyone willing to defend the integrity of Glenn Beck's program
> 
> 
> 
> Here are dozens of full Beck shows pick  any show  or  all of them  and bring your proof  that beck Islam  lying  or misrepresenting the facts. take the
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah = Partisan sheep
> 
> 
> Duly noted.
> 
> Thanks!
Click to expand...


You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here are dozens of full Beck shows pick  any show  or  all of them  and bring your proof  that beck Islam  lying  or misrepresenting the facts. take the
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah = Partisan sheep
> 
> 
> Duly noted.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html
Click to expand...


If passing it means being a brainwashed dipshit like you, then I'll take an extra helping of fail thank you very much.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Ravi said:


> Has anyone brought up that he was promoting the book of a pro-Nazi anti-semite on his show the other day and claiming her book as a model for real Americans to follow?



No one  has been  able to  prove that, provide context or  evidence  of promoting   the books  despite  the standing  request.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah = Partisan sheep
> 
> 
> Duly noted.
> 
> Thanks!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You have failed the http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If passing it means being a brainwashed dipshit like you, then I'll take an extra helping of fail thank you very much.
Click to expand...

Failing means you  cant  back up your  claim.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> The great thing about a thread like this is that it's another one that exposes partisan hacks (in this case those on the "right").
> 
> Anyone willing to defend the integrity of Glenn Beck's program exposes themselves as a partisan sheep and a fraud, plain and simple.  Just like anyone that would do the same for Keith Olberman (another show I don't watch but don't have to to know he's full of shit).
> 
> This board has many right-leaning posters who are not frauds.  Notice how none of them were willing to jump into the fray here.
> 
> So to the frauds, thanks for so graciously putting your fraudulence on display.



Actually this thread exposes idiots like you that form opinions based on a few seconds worth of clips. 

You wouldn't know a lie if it up bit you in your stupid ass. 

Here's one example of a lie, so please take note.

Barack Obama said, To close that credibility gap we must take action on both ends of Pennsylvania Avenue to end the outsized influence of lobbyists; to do our work openly; and to give our people the government they deserve.

Thats what I came to Washington to do. Thats why  for the first time in history  my Administration posts our White House visitors online. *And thats why weve excluded lobbyists from policy-making jobs or seats on federal boards and commissions*.

Maybe this explains why his national security policies are so weak. He put William Lynn in the Pentagon as Deputy Defense Secretary. *Mr. Lynn was a lobbyist* for Defense Contractor Ratheon. I guess the Deputy Defense Secretary is not a policy-making job.

But it is not just Lynn.

Eric Holder, attorney general nominee, *was registered to lobby until 2004* on behalf of clients including Global Crossing, a bankrupt telecommunications firm [now confirmed].
Tom Vilsack, secretary of agriculture nominee, *was registered to lobby *as recently as last year on behalf of the National Education Association.
William Lynn, deputy defense secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* as recently as last year for defense contractor Raytheon, where he was a top executive.
William Corr, deputy health and human services secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* until last year for the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids, a non-profit that pushes to limit tobacco use.
David Hayes, deputy interior secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* until 2006 for clients, including the regional utility San Diego Gas & Electric.
Mark Patterson, chief of staff to Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner, *was registered to lobby* as recently as last year for financial giant Goldman Sachs.
Ron Klain, chief of staff to Vice President Joe Biden, *was registered to lobby* until 2005 for clients, including the Coalition for Asbestos Resolution, U.S. Airways, Airborne Express and drug-maker ImClone.
Mona Sutphen, deputy White House chief of staff, *was registered to lobby *for clients, including Angliss International in 2003.
Melody Barnes, domestic policy council director,* lobbied in 2003 and 2004 for liberal advocacy groups*, including the American Civil Liberties Union, the Leadership Conference on Civil Rights, the American Constitution Society and the Center for Reproductive Rights.
Cecilia Munoz, White House director of intergovernmental affairs, *was a lobbyist as recently as last year *for the National Council of La Raza, a Hispanic advocacy group.
Patrick Gaspard, White House political affairs director, was a lobbyist for the Service Employees International Union.
Michael Strautmanis, chief of staff to the presidents assistant for intergovernmental relations, *lobbied for the American Association of Justice *from 2001 until 2005


----------



## manifold

I appreciate the effort lonesome_loser, but I already knew you were a fraud, have for a long time.

You made that clear the time you spent multiple pages and posts insisting that laws banning interracial marriage are not racist.  Do you remember that?  Good times, good times.


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar wants to ban interracial marriages, Mr. Fitnah is a clear Anti-Muslim if not clearly Anti-Arab. I wonder what that says about Glenn Beck when his two biggest supporters, least on USMB, happen to be just a bit racist to say the least or least bigoted.


----------



## Modbert

Lonestar_logic said:


> Actually this thread exposes idiots like you that form opinions based on a few seconds worth of clips.
> 
> You wouldn't know a lie if it up bit you in your stupid ass.
> 
> Here's one example of a lie, so please take note.
> 
> Barack Obama said, To close that credibility gap we must take action on both ends of Pennsylvania Avenue to end the outsized influence of lobbyists; to do our work openly; and to give our people the government they deserve.
> 
> Thats what I came to Washington to do. Thats why  for the first time in history  my Administration posts our White House visitors online. *And thats why weve excluded lobbyists from policy-making jobs or seats on federal boards and commissions*.
> 
> Maybe this explains why his national security policies are so weak. He put William Lynn in the Pentagon as Deputy Defense Secretary. *Mr. Lynn was a lobbyist* for Defense Contractor Ratheon. I guess the Deputy Defense Secretary is not a policy-making job.
> 
> But it is not just Lynn.
> 
> Eric Holder, attorney general nominee, *was registered to lobby until 2004* on behalf of clients including Global Crossing, a bankrupt telecommunications firm [now confirmed].
> Tom Vilsack, secretary of agriculture nominee, *was registered to lobby *as recently as last year on behalf of the National Education Association.
> William Lynn, deputy defense secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* as recently as last year for defense contractor Raytheon, where he was a top executive.
> William Corr, deputy health and human services secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* until last year for the Campaign for Tobacco-Free Kids, a non-profit that pushes to limit tobacco use.
> David Hayes, deputy interior secretary nominee, *was registered to lobby* until 2006 for clients, including the regional utility San Diego Gas & Electric.
> Mark Patterson, chief of staff to Treasury Secretary Timothy Geithner, *was registered to lobby* as recently as last year for financial giant Goldman Sachs.
> Ron Klain, chief of staff to Vice President Joe Biden, *was registered to lobby* until 2005 for clients, including the Coalition for Asbestos Resolution, U.S. Airways, Airborne Express and drug-maker ImClone.
> Mona Sutphen, deputy White House chief of staff, *was registered to lobby *for clients, including Angliss International in 2003.
> Melody Barnes, domestic policy council director,* lobbied in 2003 and 2004 for liberal advocacy groups*, including the American Civil Liberties Union, the Leadership Conference on Civil Rights, the American Constitution Society and the Center for Reproductive Rights.
> Cecilia Munoz, White House director of intergovernmental affairs, *was a lobbyist as recently as last year *for the National Council of La Raza, a Hispanic advocacy group.
> Patrick Gaspard, White House political affairs director, was a lobbyist for the Service Employees International Union.
> Michael Strautmanis, chief of staff to the presidents assistant for intergovernmental relations, *lobbied for the American Association of Justice *from 2001 until 2005



Where's the link to all that?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Modbert said:


> Lonestar wants to ban interracial marriages, Mr. Fitnah is a clear Anti-Muslim if not clearly Anti-Arab. I wonder what that says about Glenn Beck when his two biggest supporters, least on USMB, happen to be just a bit racist to say the least or least bigoted.



Glenn Beck is wrong on  his opinion about Islam .
Objection to Islams genocidal  policies is not bigotry.


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Glenn Beck is wrong on  his opinion about Islam .
> Objection to Islams genocidal  policies is not bigotry.



Do you feel water on your feet? Can you see the pyramids? Because you are in denial.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Modbert said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is wrong on  his opinion about Islam .
> Objection to Islams genocidal  policies is not bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel water on your feet? Can you see the pyramids? Because you are in denial.
Click to expand...


How so trollbert?
Beck is right  or it is wrong to  object to genocide?


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Glenn Beck is wrong on  his opinion about Islam .
> Objection to Islams genocidal  policies is not bigotry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do you feel water on your feet? Can you see the pyramids? Because you are in denial.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> How so trollbert?
> Beck is right  or it is wrong to  object to genocide?
Click to expand...


It's not trollbert.  It's Mudbutt.

Get it right man!


----------



## Modbert

Mr.Fitnah said:


> How so trollbert?
> Beck is right  or it is wrong to  object to genocide?



 You are a Grade A moron. Either Glenn Beck is right in general, or is it wrong to object to genocide? Since when is Glenn Beck the crusader in the fight against genocide? I figured he couldn't get enough time of getting his head out of his ass to do much of anything.

Face it, you're a bigot but you want to try and see yourself as fighting for some giant cause.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Modbert said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> How so trollbert?
> Beck is right  or it is wrong to  object to genocide?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You are a Grade A moron. Either Glenn Beck is right in general, or is it wrong to object to genocide? Since when is Glenn Beck the crusader in the fight against genocide? I figured he couldn't get enough time of getting his head out of his ass to do much of anything.
> 
> Face it, you're a bigot but you want to try and see yourself as fighting for some giant cause.
Click to expand...


Explain  how it is bigotry  to object  to Islam genocidal policies?


----------



## xotoxi

Mr.Fitnah said:


> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sad that  it was to nonsensical for you  to  follow, It was  pretty straight forward.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It was straightforward bullshit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Really ?
> I missed that part.
Click to expand...


Inability to sense stupidity is a known side-effect of Beck-flavored Koolaid.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

xotoxi said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> It was straightforward bullshit.
> 
> 
> 
> Really ?
> I missed that part.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Inability to sense stupidity is a known side-effect of Beck-flavored Koolaid.
Click to expand...


So Beck points out the reliefs of the hammer and  cycle  on the Rock building  and makes the connection  between  the same  thing is  the USSR  and that is  bullshit?
what specifically is  the bullshit,  at  what time stamp in the  video? bring the proof.


----------



## industry7

So I just happen to have the clip on my DVR, and Glenn Beck said, "Turn on any media outlet, other than this one.  They're not gonna show you this."  He said this after other broadcasters had already showed the footage.  I'm not going to say that Glenn Beck is a liar, but that is one possibility.  He could also be an idiot.


----------



## manifold

industry7 said:


> So I just happen to have the clip on my DVR, and Glenn Beck said, "Turn on any media outlet, other than this one.  They're not gonna show you this."  He said this after other broadcasters had already showed the footage.  I'm not going to say that Glenn Beck is a liar, but that is one possibility.  He could also be an idiot.



Or he could be a liar, and an idiot for thinking nobody would notice.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

industry7 said:


> So I just happen to have the clip on my DVR, and Glenn Beck said, "Turn on any media outlet, other than this one.  They're not gonna show you this."  He said this after other broadcasters had already showed the footage.  I'm not going to say that Glenn Beck is a liar, but that is one possibility.  He could also be an idiot.


Since you are  so good  at watching the daily show for your clues  perhaps  you would like to  try  it all by yourself ,see  what you  can  come up  with.
http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Lonestar_logic

industry7 said:


> So I just happen to have the clip on my DVR, and Glenn Beck said, "Turn on any media outlet, other than this one.  They're not gonna show you this."  He said this after other broadcasters had already showed the footage.  I'm not going to say that Glenn Beck is a liar, but that is one possibility.  He could also be an idiot.



"This" being the Israeli point of view that they were attacked while attempting to board the vessel. Which they had every right to do. Unless you think it's wrong for US customs to board and inspect ships that enter our waters, which is what the Israeli's were doing.


----------



## Liberty

I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?



way to narrow the scope of your challenge, lil doggy.  

Looks like you've learned a thing or two about rampant bravado on a forum which will show you how dumb cavalier assumptions are.  see any good videos that make you cry about editing lately?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Shogun said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to narrow the scope of your challenge, lil doggy.
> 
> Looks like you've learned a thing or two about rampant bravado on a forum which will show you how dumb cavalier assumptions are.  see any good videos that make you cry about editing lately?
Click to expand...


In other words Liberty, Shogun has nothing!


----------



## Shogun

yea.. nothing but the posted video


----------



## Liberty

Lonestar_logic said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> way to narrow the scope of your challenge, lil doggy.
> 
> Looks like you've learned a thing or two about rampant bravado on a forum which will show you how dumb cavalier assumptions are.  see any good videos that make you cry about editing lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> In other words Liberty, Shogun has nothing!
Click to expand...


Yeah I've come to this conclusion as well.


----------



## rikules

Liberty said:


> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?



"Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "

showing that he is too religious for me.
I don't believe god exists.
consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.

our rights come from consensus.



'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''

Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009

''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''

Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010

''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''

Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007

''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''

Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009

''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''

Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26, 

''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''

Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics

''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''

Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007

''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''

Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005

''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''

Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009

''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''

Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009

''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''

Glenn Beck
(i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)


glenn beck is a deranged lunatic

he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....

he is a PROPAGANDist

like goebbels


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rikules said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
Click to expand...


So you don't like his opinions, no big deal. But where exactly did he lie or did he?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
Click to expand...

Thats a lot of  work on your part Ill just go with they low hanging fruit.

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> way to narrow the scope of your challenge, lil doggy.
> 
> Looks like you've learned a thing or two about rampant bravado on a forum which will show you how dumb cavalier assumptions are.  see any good videos that make you cry about editing lately?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In other words Liberty, Shogun has nothing!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yeah I've come to this conclusion as well.
Click to expand...







after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.


----------



## rikules

Mr.Fitnah said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thats a lot of  work on your part Ill just go with they low hanging fruit.
> 
> We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happiness.
Click to expand...



1. the framers of those documents were merely paying lip-service to the hard core christians who DEMANDED that SOME reference to a creator (or god) be included.

2. the inclusion of the vague term "creator" PROVES ONLY that some whiny christians
HAD to have their way or  they would NOT sign the documents (whiny little bitches)

3. "creator" means god to you.  It means "parents" to others. It means nothing to me.

LOGICALLY speaking (this will be much too hard for you)
we can trace our "rights" to the beliefs, opinions and statements of REAL LIVE PEOPLE.

we CAN NOT trace them to god.

if you TRY to trace them to god then you will find that they actually precede the christian god and bible.....hammurabi, for example, or the greeks

so
you have the right to be as stupid and ill-informed as you want to be

youcan believe all the UNTRUE ILLOGICAL statements you want to

but our rights did NOT come from any god

they came from PEOPLE

first they came from people who THOUGHT about these things and discussed them

then they came from people who adopted them as being neat ideas

our initial rights and freedoms  came (at that time) from relatively intelligent men of that day

they got them from the french enlightment period

and they got them from the greeks and hammurabi


----------



## Neser Boha

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
Click to expand...


Wow, just wow.  I've never seen such an amazing show of self-delusion ...


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.



Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?


----------



## manifold

Modbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?
Click to expand...


Right after dismissing video evidence as a source simply because the recorded clip was aired on comedy central.  As if that somehow invalidates Beck's comments.

tff!


----------



## The Infidel

Modbert said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?
Click to expand...



Ummm... no, just shogun showing us some stupidity. 

If it is'nt a jihad site, its KKK..... go figure


----------



## Shogun

The Infidel said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Ummm... no, just shogun showing us some stupidity.
> 
> If it is'nt a jihad site, its KKK..... go figure
Click to expand...


Liberty posted a site from some Australian Nationalist website to validate his assertions about the koran.

much like every other piece of evidence that I've been beating you down with today I can POST A LINK if you want to see his post.


care to dare me, motherfucker?


----------



## Shogun

manifold said:


> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> after posting klan websites when pressed for a source you probably don't have room to talk.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Right after dismissing video evidence as a source simply because the recorded clip was aired on comedy central.  As if that somehow invalidates Beck's comments.
> 
> tff!
Click to expand...


Indeed.  And, if you want to laugh your ass off go read that thread when Liberty insists that "he doesn't have to agree with what is on the site as long as the information is correct".  Clearly, he forgot all about this Beck thread and the Daily Show video I skewered him with.  But, with guys like that, standards tend to change accordingly.


----------



## Shogun

Have a laugh.. especially when Liberty gets to the part where he claims to have blindly googled about the koran, REFUSED to cite his source after being called out for it, posted a source that is three shades of hilarious, and then went on to insist that sources don't mean anything outside of the information they offer...  deliciously ironic given his take on The Daily Show clips of Beck in this thread.   USMB Classic!

http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/120515-a-glimpse-of-the-world-of-islam.html


----------



## Modbert

Shogun said:


> Have a laugh.. especially when Liberty gets to the part where he claims to have blindly googled about the koran, REFUSED to cite his source after being called out for it, posted a source that is three shades of hilarious, and then went on to insist that sources don't mean anything outside of the information they offer...  deliciously ironic given his take on The Daily Show clips of Beck in this thread.   USMB Classic!
> 
> http://www.usmessageboard.com/israel-and-palestine/120515-a-glimpse-of-the-world-of-islam.html



I love how he says using the Aryan link is just "goofy".


----------



## ConHog

Awesome, can I play?

I will for the sake of simplicity use Wikopedia as a source where I feel one is needed



rikules said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
Click to expand...

Ahem, wrong. our very Declaration of Independence states that God has given us inaliable rights. You really think a piece of paper GAVE you anything? All that piece of paper does is guarantee that our government will always RECOGNIZE those rights.

_We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain inalienable rights, that among these are life, liberty and the pursuit of happiness._

You will of course note that it does not read endowed by this piece of paper, or endowed by this government.....


> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009



He is in fact correct. Hitler got the Germans to rally to his cause by offering them a way out of the massive recession that Germany was still mired in from WWI. Or do you suppose that on day one he just announced that he wanted to take over so he could kill the Jews? LOL. Notice Beck did not make any claims that Obama had future plans to follow Hitler


> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010



What exactly is your beef with Beck asking anyone to pray for anyone?


> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007


What? He said unfortunately they were losing their homes to a fire, he at no time said anyone had it coming that their homes were destroyed. 


> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein &#8212; so &#8212; but you are comparing that. And I &#8212; I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009


Do you know what the civilian national security force actually is? Please read.

Text of H.R.675 as Introduced in House: To amend title 10, United States Code, to provide police officers,... OpenCongress


> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,



Beck again clearly did not say that Obama would head in that direction, he simply said that was Hilter's version of  empathy.


> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics



Actually, if you knew what euginics were at all, you would understand that the Nazis took it an amazing extreme but that eugenics simply means the selective breeding of people to breed the strongest population. It is a VALID argument that a government that decides who is and who isn't worthy of potentially life saving surgeries is in fact selectively breeding.

Eugenics - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists &#8212; eugenics. You get the scientists &#8212; global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007


Where or where did he make that claim? Oh , he made the claim that an enemy is an enemy? Yep, he sure did.


> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005



Yep, Beck is a crazy murderer, either that or he was joking around, just like any of us would in a crazy "what would you do for $50M" conversation


> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009



Do you know what J Goebbels did exactly for the NAZI party? Propoganda minister, that's right he controlled what the Germans watched, what they read, what they heard, and what art they seen, or didn't see. If there had been an internet in 1943 Goebells would have controlled the German's access of that to.
Joseph Goebbels - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009


Do you know what Hitler's youth were?
Hitler Youth - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


> Oh, they indoctrinated children to believe what the state wanted them to believe, do you argue that isn't happening here now?
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> &#8212;Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)



I don't get why you are calling this a lie, are you 
A) Denying that he went to a movie with a gun

or

B) Saying that he did in fact kill someone


> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels



Sir, I just destroyed everyone of your claims that Beck lied. I'm sorry that you're an idiot and don't even listen to enough of what Beck says to know that he tells his  viewers " I expect you to educate yourselves so you can keep up." But that isn't his fault. It's your fault.

Oh, fair warning, now that I've found this thread, and you; I will be happy to fucking destroy you in any future debates as well. 

Good evening


----------



## The Infidel

You have more patience than me.... bravo!


----------



## ConHog

The Infidel said:


> You have more patience than me.... bravo!



muahahahahaha. Think I got my point across? progressive idiots are easy to destroy because they don't even know how to debate, all they know how to do is puke up whatever msnbc scrolled across their screen.

And they claim to be so educated


----------



## The Infidel

Dont forget Media Matters & Huffington Post....


----------



## ConHog

The Infidel said:


> Dont forget Media Matters & Huffington Post....



I think they also get up every morning and google beck bad and just post away whether it makes sense or not


----------



## manifold

ConHog:  _Mum, how do we know we were endowed by God with certain unalienable rights?_

ConHog's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!_


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Neser Boha said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.  I've never seen such an amazing show of self-delusion ...
Click to expand...


Since you can't argue the merits of my comment you attempt a lame insult. And you call me delusional? What a hoot!


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> No because 1) he was expressing his opinion. 2) To prove he was lying you would have to prove he knew of other networks running of the video. 3) You have no understanding of the word "seems". In his opinion it appeared that no other network was showing the video. That isn't a lie, it's an opinion. But you retards don't know the difference between stating a fact and stating an opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.  I've never seen such an amazing show of self-delusion ...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Since you can't argue the merits of my comment you attempt a lame insult. And you call me delusional? What a hoot!
Click to expand...


Go ahead an point out the "merits" of your argument. 

Oh yeah, it's that video evidence is invalidated if the clip was aired on comedy central.

Sorry corky, that argument is decidely without "merit."


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> ConHog:  _Mum, how do we know we were endowed by God with certain unalienable rights?_
> 
> ConHog's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!_



Are humans endowed with certain rights? Who decides what is a right? Do you have a right to healthcare? Do you have the right to be free to do whatever your little ol' heart desires?

You are quick to say where rights don't come from, how about sharing your thoughts (assuming you have any) on where they do originate?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Neser Boha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wow, just wow.  I've never seen such an amazing show of self-delusion ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't argue the merits of my comment you attempt a lame insult. And you call me delusional? What a hoot!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Go ahead an point out the "merits" of your argument.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's that video evidence is invalidated if the clip was aired on comedy central.
> 
> Sorry corky, that argument is decidely without "merit."
Click to expand...


My comments speak for itself. If I have to dissect it for you then you wouldn't be bright enough to understand it anyhow. 

Now go play little one!


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Since you can't argue the merits of my comment you attempt a lame insult. And you call me delusional? What a hoot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead an point out the "merits" of your argument.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's that video evidence is invalidated if the clip was aired on comedy central.
> 
> Sorry corky, that argument is decidely without "merit."
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> My comments speak for itself. If I have to dissect it for you then you wouldn't be bright enough to understand it anyhow.
> 
> Now go play little one!
Click to expand...


Your comments speak for you too.  And the speak very loudly to the fact that you're a moron, a partisan shill or both.

I wonder how much you worshiped Glenn Beck when he worked for CNN.


----------



## manifold

Lonestar_logic said:


> Are humans endowed with certain rights?



That is a philosophical question that can be answered with no more certainty than what is the meaning of life.



Lonestar_logic said:


> Who decides what is a right?



We all do.




Lonestar_logic said:


> Do you have a right to healthcare?



I believe I have a right to purchase healthcare services on the open market, the same as anyone else.  I don't believe I have any right to make you pay for it.  But again, that is my opinion, we all collectively decide what is a right.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Go ahead an point out the "merits" of your argument.
> 
> Oh yeah, it's that video evidence is invalidated if the clip was aired on comedy central.
> 
> Sorry corky, that argument is decidely without "merit."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My comments speak for itself. If I have to dissect it for you then you wouldn't be bright enough to understand it anyhow.
> 
> Now go play little one!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Your comments speak for you too.  And the speak very loudly to the fact that you're a moron, a partisan shill or both.
> 
> I wonder how much you worshiped Glenn Beck when he worked for CNN.
Click to expand...


All you have are insults.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are humans endowed with certain rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a philosophical question that can be answered with no more certainty than what is the meaning of life.
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who decides what is a right?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> We all do.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you have a right to healthcare?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe I have a right to purchase healthcare services on the open market, the same as anyone else.  I don't believe I have any right to make you pay for it.  But again, that is my opinion, we all collectively decide what is a right.
Click to expand...


In other words you have nothing.


----------



## Liberty

rikules said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
Click to expand...


well, i dont see shogun flipping out on you for not posting a source, how backward and hypocritical of him. Source please.


----------



## Liberty

Shogun said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Modbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wait, someone posted a Klan website as a source?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Right after dismissing video evidence as a source simply because the recorded clip was aired on comedy central.  As if that somehow invalidates Beck's comments.
> 
> tff!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Indeed.  And, if you want to laugh your ass off go read that thread when Liberty insists that "he doesn't have to agree with what is on the site as long as the information is correct".  Clearly, he forgot all about this Beck thread and the Daily Show video I skewered him with.  But, with guys like that, standards tend to change accordingly.
Click to expand...


thanks for the misquote, asshole. If anyone takes you seriously, then they are just as retarded as you bro.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are humans endowed with certain rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a philosophical question that can be answered with no more certainty than what is the meaning of life.
Click to expand...


Seems you  dont understand   why  the government was formed, it was  formed to protect the rights of man against government  oppression.
The writings of the founders  make this as clear as to be  self evident.


----------



## manifold

Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_

Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_


----------



## rikules

Liberty said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i dont see shogun flipping out on you for not posting a source, how backward and hypocritical of him. Source please.
Click to expand...


knowing full well that it is a waste of time I will stil post the source.

remember....all you have to do is say "it's a LIE!"

must be wonderful to be so closeminded that you merely believe what you WANT To believe and just dismiss anything you do NOT want to believe...

facts?

you don't need no stinking facts


----------



## rikules

Lonestar_logic said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> So you don't like his opinions, no big deal. But where exactly did he lie or did he?
Click to expand...




when he compares liberals, progressives and obama to hitler.....

he lies.

when he urges his flock of moronicons to rise up against all those NAZI liberals

he becomes dangerous

when he said that NOBODY was showing the video of the israelii raid the other day EXCEPT HIM....he lied.

when you say he does NOT lie...

you lie


----------



## ConHog

manifold said:


> ConHog:  _Mum, how do we know we were endowed by God with certain unalienable rights?_
> 
> ConHog's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!_



Brilliant  - here i got one

manifold: Hey mom, why do we have free speech?
Manifold's mom: Because it's written


LOL

Now , tell me how any of that relates to Beck lied...................


----------



## Lonestar_logic

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like his opinions, no big deal. But where exactly did he lie or did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he compares liberals, progressives and obama to hitler.....
> 
> he lies.
> 
> when he urges his flock of moronicons to rise up against all those NAZI liberals
> 
> he becomes dangerous
> 
> when he said that NOBODY was showing the video of the israelii raid the other day EXCEPT HIM....he lied.
> 
> when you say he does NOT lie...
> 
> you lie
Click to expand...


Comparing similarities isn't lying you stupid fuck!

 Fact is he never said that, he said you would be hard pressed to find this on other networks and it seems no one wants to show it. That's hardly akin to saying nobody was showing it. 

What he did say was No one is showing you "this". "This" being the truth about the israelis being attacked etc...


----------



## ConHog

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you don't like his opinions, no big deal. But where exactly did he lie or did he?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> when he compares liberals, progressives and obama to hitler.....
> 
> he lies.
Click to expand...

He doesn't compare, he sees similiarities, similiarites do not suggest a carbon copy

So, YOU lie



> when he urges his flock of moronicons to rise up against all those NAZI liberals
> 
> he becomes dangerous


He urges his viewers to become educated and vote agaisnt such people. Education and voting are dangerous? ANd how is that a lie?

YOU lie


> when he said that NOBODY was showing the video of the israelii raid the other day EXCEPT HIM....he lied.



When his show originally aired, he was the first to show that video. You do realize that you can't watch a youtube of the show a week later and say "that liar I seen that video on cnn just yesterday. Don't you?



> when you say he does NOT lie...
> 
> you lie


All humans lie, but it is beyond obvious that Beck does everything he can to remain as factual as possible when discussing facts.

You simppletons want to argue with his opinions, ok that's fine, but an opinion can not be a lie, well unless a person lies about something being their opinion. But Beck doesn't do that either.


----------



## Cal

I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VaWlUIULE3g]YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus[/ame]
Ok, so maybe not.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> when he compares liberals, progressives and obama to hitler.....
> 
> he lies.
> 
> when he urges his flock of moronicons to rise up against all those NAZI liberals
> 
> he becomes dangerous
> 
> when he said that NOBODY was showing the video of the israelii raid the other day EXCEPT HIM....he lied.
> 
> when you say he does NOT lie...
> 
> you lie


I think  he made a statement  today on the radio  about this  the transcript  should be available  tomorrow


----------



## Immanuel

YoungLefty said:


> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.



What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?

I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.

Immie


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I see no lib as shown any beef with the actual content of Beck's show, only his exaggerations about news networks. Does anyone have anything to say that does not involve the news channels, but the actual things he says?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> "Not a single time have we gotten a right from Congress or from the President. We get them from God. "
> 
> showing that he is too religious for me.
> I don't believe god exists.
> consequently, rights can NOT come from a nonexistant god.
> 
> our rights come from consensus.
> 
> 
> 
> 'I am not saying that Barack Obama is a fascist. If I'm not mistaken, in the early days of Adolf Hitler, they were very happy to line up for help there as well. I mean, the companies were like, 'Hey, wait a minute. We can get, you know, we can get out of trouble here. They can help, et cetera, et cetera.'''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing government bailouts of auto companies to actions of German companies during the rise of Hitler, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, April 1, 2009
> 
> ''Fall to your knees and thank God for Fox News. Pray for Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch. Pray for them. Pray for strength and spine, and pray that everybody involved has chicken salad for lunch so it doesn't clog anybody's arteries. Keep them going.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, asking listeners to pray for Ailes and Murdoch because they protect Fox from ''the outside world,'' The Glenn Beck Program, May 27, 2010
> 
> ''I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' Oct. 22, 2007
> 
> ''This is what Hitler did with the SS. He had his own people. He had the brownshirts and then the SS. This is what Saddam Hussein  so  but you are comparing that. And I  I mean, I think America would have a really hard time getting their arms around that.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, claiming Obama's 'civilian national security force' is the same as what Hitler and Saddam Hussein did, Glenn Beck, FOX News' Glenn Beck show, Aug. 27, 2009
> 
> ''Finally -- well, he wasn't the president. He was the chancellor, Hitler, decided that it was the only empathetic thing to do, is to put this child down and put him out of his suffering. It was the beginning of the T4, which led to genocide everywhere. It was the beginning of it. Empathy leads you to very bad decisions many times.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on President Obama's statement that he would consider ''empathy'' in choosing a Supreme Court nominee, Fox News' Glenn Beck show, May 26,
> 
> ''You have three people in the White House that are in love with eugenics or whatever it is you would call it today. ... Please dear God, read history. Please dear God read the truth of what these people have said in their own words, and ask yourself this one question: Do you trust these people enough to give them control over who lives and who dies? Because that's what health care is when you have no other choice but to go to the state.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, comparing health care reform to Nazi eugenics
> 
> ''You got to have an enemy to fight. And when you have an enemy to fight, then you can unite the entire world behind you, and you seize power. That was Hitler's plan. His enemy: the Jew. Al Gore's enemy, the U.N.'s enemy: global warming. Then you get the scientists  eugenics. You get the scientists  global warming. Then you have to discredit the scientists who say, 'That's not right.' And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, linking Al Gore's campaign against global warming to Hitler's campaign against the Jews, 'The Glenn Beck Program,' April 30, 2007
> 
> ''I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong?''
> 
> Glenn Beck, responding to the question 'What would people do for $50 million?', 'The Glenn Beck Program,' May 17, 2005
> 
> ''Advocating through art is known as propaganda. You should look up the name Goebbels. ''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on the National Endowment for the Arts, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Nov. 3, 2009
> 
> ''Some may believe we're on the road to the Hitler youth.''
> 
> Glenn Beck, on teaching kids about climate change, Fox News's Glenn Beck show, Feb. 5, 2009
> 
> ''I went to the movie this weekend with a gun. And surprise, surprise, I didn't kill anybody!''
> 
> Glenn Beck
> (i guess michael moore wasn't at the same theatre)
> 
> 
> glenn beck is a deranged lunatic
> 
> he uses misinformation, partial truths, fear and lies to promote HIS religion and HIS agenda, HIS religion....
> 
> he is a PROPAGANDist
> 
> like goebbels
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> well, i dont see shogun flipping out on you for not posting a source, how backward and hypocritical of him. Source please.
Click to expand...


at 8:40 something in the PM?  Feast your eyes, loser, on what it looks like to have a life outside of bitchslapping little right wing pussies on the interwebs.










maybe you should have found a hobby instead of an internet message forum.


----------



## Shogun

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Right after dismissing video evidence as a source simply because the recorded clip was aired on comedy central.  As if that somehow invalidates Beck's comments.
> 
> tff!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Indeed.  And, if you want to laugh your ass off go read that thread when Liberty insists that "he doesn't have to agree with what is on the site as long as the information is correct".  Clearly, he forgot all about this Beck thread and the Daily Show video I skewered him with.  But, with guys like that, standards tend to change accordingly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thanks for the misquote, asshole. If anyone takes you seriously, then they are just as retarded as you bro.
Click to expand...


once again, bitch, I POSTED MY SOURCE.  readers are free to go check out your laughable behaviour yesterday.  And, given the pile of pos rep I've received from people laughing at you, it looks like many have.


----------



## ConHog

YoungLefty said:


> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.



You do realize that he's entertaining people? Don't you?

Now correlate that clip to THIS thread, and point out the lies told , by Beck b/c Obama told quite a few, in it.


----------



## Cal

Immanuel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


That would ash from attending an ash sunday service..


----------



## Dante

ConHog said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog:  _Mum, how do we know we were endowed by God with certain unalienable rights?_
> 
> ConHog's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Brilliant  - here i got one
> 
> manifold: Hey mom, why do we have free speech?
> Manifold's mom: Because it's written
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now , tell me how any of that relates to Beck lied...................
Click to expand...


manifold: Hey Fitnah, will you be my mom?

Fitnah: Nope, but I'll be your bitch

ConHog: 

Dante:


----------



## Cal

The 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time


> 1. "This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist." on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009 (Source)
> 
> 2. "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," May 17, 2005 (Source)
> 
> 3. "When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> 4. "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> 
> 5. "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> 
> 6. "I have been nervous about this interview with you because what I feel like saying is, 'Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies. ... And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way." interviewing Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN), the first Muslim U.S. congressman, Glen Beck's show on CNN's Headline News, Nov. 14, 2006 (Source)
> 
> 7. "Al Gore's not going to be rounding up Jews and exterminating them. It is the same tactic, however. The goal is different. The goal is globalization...And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did. That's what Al Gore, the U.N., and everybody on the global warming bandwagon [are doing]." "The Glenn Beck Program," May 1, 2007 (Source)
> 
> 8. "So here you have Barack Obama going in and spending the money on embryonic stem cell research. ... Eugenics. In case you don't know what Eugenics led us to: the Final Solution. A master race! A perfect person. ... The stuff that we are facing is absolutely frightening." "The Glenn Beck Program," March 9, 2009 (Source)
> 
> 9. "You have the artwork of Mussolini there, here in New York at Rockefeller Plaza." analyzing the artwork decorating Rockefeller Plaza, which he said contained a hammer and sickle, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel, Sept. 2, 2009 (Source)
> 
> 10. "O-L-I-G-A-R-H-Y." misspelling "oligarchy" on his chalk board while claiming he had deciphered a secret code that he said was proof President Obama was trying to create an "Oligarhy," Aug. 27, 2009, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel (Source)



And this is an outdated piece! What he has said lately has been 100% more crazy!


----------



## Dante

ConHog said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that he's entertaining people? Don't you?
> 
> Now correlate that clip to THIS thread, and point out the lies told , by Beck b/c Obama told quite a few, in it.
Click to expand...


Really? There are people out there who say he is the only personality on television speaking the truth.

hello?


----------



## WillowTree

Dante said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that he's entertaining people? Don't you?
> 
> Now correlate that clip to THIS thread, and point out the lies told , by Beck b/c Obama told quite a few, in it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Really? There are people out there who say he is the only personality on television speaking the truth.
> 
> hello?
Click to expand...


thumb sucking asswipe.


----------



## Immanuel

YoungLefty said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> That would ash from attending an ash sunday service..
Click to expand...


You know that is what I thought it was, but I was not sure.

By the way: that would be Ash Wednesday Service   There is no such thing as Ash Sunday.

Immie


----------



## rikules

WillowTree said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize that he's entertaining people? Don't you?
> 
> Now correlate that clip to THIS thread, and point out the lies told , by Beck b/c Obama told quite a few, in it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Really? There are people out there who say he is the only personality on television speaking the truth.
> 
> hello?
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> thumb sucking asswipe.
Click to expand...




gosh

such logic!
such unflappable reasoning!

how can any liberal rebut your intellectual powers?

you must be some kind of conservative genius...

or

perhaps

just a thumb sucking asswipe.

(note....now YOU respond..."typical of liberals to respond with insults!  because liberals have NOTHING to debate with BUT insults and personal attacks....")


you are truely a thumb sucking asswipe


----------



## Dante

rikules said:


> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> Really? There are people out there who say he is the only personality on television speaking the truth.
> 
> hello?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thumb sucking asswipe.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh
> 
> such logic!
> such unflappable reasoning!
> 
> how can any liberal rebut your intellectual powers?
> 
> you must be some kind of conservative genius...
> 
> or
> 
> perhaps
> 
> just a thumb sucking asswipe.
> 
> (note....now YOU respond..."typical of liberals to respond with insults!  because liberals have NOTHING to debate with BUT insults and personal attacks....")
> 
> 
> you are truely a thumb sucking asswipe
Click to expand...


careful. She's a certified lunatic. She'll stalk your every post and then attack your profile page if you're not careful.


----------



## Cal

Immanuel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would ash from attending an ash sunday service..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that is what I thought it was, but I was not sure.
> 
> By the way: that would be Ash Wednesday Service   There is no such thing as Ash Sunday.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Oh, Ok.


----------



## rikules

Dante said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WillowTree said:
> 
> 
> 
> thumb sucking asswipe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gosh
> 
> such logic!
> such unflappable reasoning!
> 
> how can any liberal rebut your intellectual powers?
> 
> you must be some kind of conservative genius...
> 
> or
> 
> perhaps
> 
> just a thumb sucking asswipe.
> 
> (note....now YOU respond..."typical of liberals to respond with insults!  because liberals have NOTHING to debate with BUT insults and personal attacks....")
> 
> 
> you are truely a thumb sucking asswipe
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> careful. She's a certified lunatic. She'll stalk your every post and then attack your profile page if you're not careful.
Click to expand...


"careful. She's a certified lunatic. She'll stalk your every post and then attack your profile page if you're not careful"

in other words....
she is a typical conservative.....


----------



## Dante

rikules said:


> Dante said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> gosh
> 
> such logic!
> such unflappable reasoning!
> 
> how can any liberal rebut your intellectual powers?
> 
> you must be some kind of conservative genius...
> 
> or
> 
> perhaps
> 
> just a thumb sucking asswipe.
> 
> (note....now YOU respond..."typical of liberals to respond with insults!  because liberals have NOTHING to debate with BUT insults and personal attacks....")
> 
> 
> you are truely a thumb sucking asswipe
> 
> 
> 
> 
> careful. She's a certified lunatic. She'll stalk your every post and then attack your profile page if you're not careful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> "careful. She's a certified lunatic. She'll stalk your every post and then attack your profile page if you're not careful"
> 
> in other words....
> she is a typical conservative.....
Click to expand...


she goes beyond 'typical' she falls into a very special category -- de-institutionalized with computer access.


----------



## Immanuel

Immanuel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That would ash from attending an ash sunday service..
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You know that is what I thought it was, but I was not sure.
> 
> By the way: that would be Ash Wednesday Service   There is no such thing as Ash Sunday.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


Okay, maybe I spoke too soon on that... Ash Sunday was the Day Mt. St. Helens erupted 30 years ago.

http://www.cdapress.com/news/local_news/article_003b43b9-d810-58cc-a3f7-fa912981c43a.html

Please accept my apology and my partial correction.

Immie


----------



## ConHog

Dante said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog:  _Mum, how do we know we were endowed by God with certain unalienable rights?_
> 
> ConHog's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brilliant  - here i got one
> 
> manifold: Hey mom, why do we have free speech?
> Manifold's mom: Because it's written
> 
> 
> LOL
> 
> Now , tell me how any of that relates to Beck lied...................
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> manifold: Hey Fitnah, will you be my mom?
> 
> Fitnah: Nope, but I'll be your bitch
> 
> ConHog:
> 
> Dante:
Click to expand...



Manifold better hope no one ever tears up the CON because if they do, he's screwed because that piece of paper gives him his rights.


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I believe it's ash. Not to be confused with ass which would be from kissing Obama's. That show was probably taped or aired on Ash Wednesday.


----------



## HUGGY

*Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck? 
*

He failed in his suicide.


----------



## Immanuel

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YoungLefty said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know why someone would criticize Beck for being crazy..He is perfectly logical!
> YouTube - Glenn Beck Barks Like A Dog To Criticize Stimulus
> Ok, so maybe not.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I believe it's ash. Not to be confused with ass which would be from kissing Obama's. That show was probably taped or aired on Ash Wednesday.
Click to expand...


As noted later, that was what I figured, but I don't watch Beck and wondered if it was something he or his producers concocted.  

Immie


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is that shadow on VP Biden's forehead?
> 
> I must say, that it is disturbing to me and I don't like the VP all that much.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's ash. Not to be confused with ass which would be from kissing Obama's. That show was probably taped or aired on Ash Wednesday.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> As noted later, that was what I figured, but I don't watch Beck and wondered if it was something he or his producers concocted.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?


----------



## ConHog

HUGGY said:


> *Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?
> *
> 
> He failed in his suicide.



Another brilliant statement from the King of Nothing of Value.


----------



## Immanuel

Lonestar_logic said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I believe it's ash. Not to be confused with ass which would be from kissing Obama's. That show was probably taped or aired on Ash Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> As noted later, that was what I figured, but I don't watch Beck and wondered if it was something he or his producers concocted.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?
Click to expand...


None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs. 

They all seem to have to make things up to make the other side look retarded or evil in some way.  For instance, that ash looked almost like the Hindu (I believe it is Hindu) moles that the women put on their foreheads rather than ash.  Edit: for instance, it could have been a "hole in the head" joke Beck had been using recently (we all know Biden is missing a few screws).  

That was why I asked the question.  It looked like ash, but I wasn't sure that Beck wasn't doing something else that I didn't know about.  Simple question that I would have asked had it been Olbermann or anyone else.

Immie


----------



## manifold

HUGGY said:


> *Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?
> *
> 
> He failed in his suicide.




  Good one! 


That critique works on two levels.


----------



## ConHog

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As noted later, that was what I figured, but I don't watch Beck and wondered if it was something he or his producers concocted.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs.
> 
> They all seem to have to make things up to make the other side look retarded or evil in some way.  For instance, that ash looked almost like the Hindu (I believe it is Hindu) moles that the women put on their foreheads rather than ash.  Edit: for instance, it could have been a "hole in the head" joke Beck had been using recently (we all know Biden is missing a few screws).
> 
> That was why I asked the question.  It looked like ash, but I wasn't sure that Beck wasn't doing something else that I didn't know about.  Simple question that I would have asked had it been Olbermann or anyone else.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...


I'd seriously reccomend you give Beck a try, He doesn't pretend to have all the answers. In fact he admits that doesn't. He encourages his viewers to view ALL the evidence before deciding for themselves. He doesn't ever suggest anyone should just take his word for anything. In fact on last night's show he pointedly said "Don't believe me just b/c I'm on TV, anyone can get a TV show, do your own research." Does that sound like a man who just wants to indoctrinate people?

Is he bombastic? Sure he is, sometimes he gets on my nerves, and I'm sure everyone who watches him will admit the same, but that is just style and has nothing to do with substance. 

That's where a lot of the anti Beck people get tripped up, they want to make claims that b/c he goes over the top , a lot, he is lying, but that's simply not true. If he makes a factual claim, you can guarantee that either A) it's true or B) within 48 hours he will make an apology and a correction. Just as he did with the whole situation concerning Obama's daughter, he knows he messed up and he apologized.

Give it a try on Friday's, his Founding father's shows are pretty good.


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

I watch Glenn Beck whenever he's on. The time I catch him is after Greta Van Sustren (?) which is the 11 PM hour, she's on at 10 PM. We should take into concideration that he might be right and is giving us fair warning that if we don't do something. The cherished freedoms that we enjoy now can and will disappear. Remember before Hitler rose to power Germans had more freedom then after.


----------



## ConHog

Where did all the Beck haters go with their supposed lies that Beck tells? Why do all the liars always leave when I come into a thread?


----------



## HUGGY

ConHog said:


> Where did all the Beck haters go with their supposed lies that Beck tells? Why do all the liars always leave when I come into a thread?



Everyone fears your 5.5 neg hit.


----------



## ConHog

HUGGY said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did all the Beck haters go with their supposed lies that Beck tells? Why do all the liars always leave when I come into a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone fears your 5.5 neg hit.
Click to expand...


They obviously fear something. This thread died as soon as I dissected the "lies" told by Beck.


----------



## HUGGY

ConHog said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> Where did all the Beck haters go with their supposed lies that Beck tells? Why do all the liars always leave when I come into a thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone fears your 5.5 neg hit.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> They obviously fear something. This thread died as soon as I dissected the "lies" told by Beck.
Click to expand...


There are probably other possibilities you have overlooked.....while you were so buzy dissecting and everything...

I don't know where you are from sport but up here in the Pacific Northwest where the moron came from....Beck is a stupid joke.   Oh..Oh...now I did it!  here comes another big fucking wooping 
 -5 ....AAAHHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!!!...Run For Your Lives!!!!!!


----------



## ConHog

HUGGY said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Everyone fears your 5.5 neg hit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They obviously fear something. This thread died as soon as I dissected the "lies" told by Beck.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There are probably other possibilities you have overlooked.....while you were so buzy dissecting and everything...
> 
> I don't know where you are from sport but up here in the Pacific Northwest where the moron came from....Beck is a stupid joke.   Oh..Oh...now I did it!  here comes another big fucking wooping
> -5 ....AAAHHHHHhhhhhhh!!!!!!!...Run For Your Lives!!!!!!
Click to expand...


LOL I have given very few negative reps, and if I did so it's because you deserved it.

As for you being in the Pacific NW, well that explains a lot of things.


----------



## Immanuel

ConHog said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs.
> 
> They all seem to have to make things up to make the other side look retarded or evil in some way.  For instance, that ash looked almost like the Hindu (I believe it is Hindu) moles that the women put on their foreheads rather than ash.  Edit: for instance, it could have been a "hole in the head" joke Beck had been using recently (we all know Biden is missing a few screws).
> 
> That was why I asked the question.  It looked like ash, but I wasn't sure that Beck wasn't doing something else that I didn't know about.  Simple question that I would have asked had it been Olbermann or anyone else.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd seriously reccomend you give Beck a try, He doesn't pretend to have all the answers. In fact he admits that doesn't. He encourages his viewers to view ALL the evidence before deciding for themselves. He doesn't ever suggest anyone should just take his word for anything. In fact on last night's show he pointedly said "Don't believe me just b/c I'm on TV, anyone can get a TV show, do your own research." Does that sound like a man who just wants to indoctrinate people?
> 
> Is he bombastic? Sure he is, sometimes he gets on my nerves, and I'm sure everyone who watches him will admit the same, but that is just style and has nothing to do with substance.
> 
> That's where a lot of the anti Beck people get tripped up, they want to make claims that b/c he goes over the top , a lot, he is lying, but that's simply not true. If he makes a factual claim, you can guarantee that either A) it's true or B) within 48 hours he will make an apology and a correction. Just as he did with the whole situation concerning Obama's daughter, he knows he messed up and he apologized.
> 
> Give it a try on Friday's, his Founding father's shows are pretty good.
Click to expand...


I would, but I just can't stomach the partisanship any longer.

I do not view my fellow Americans who happen to be left winged as being the enemy simply because they are left winged.  Now, if they are Washington politicians that is a different story, but just because someone is liberal does not make them evil, just as, simply because someone is conservative does not make them right all the time.

Beck, Limbaugh, Rhodes, Savage, Hannity, Al Franken, etc. etc etc. all make (or made in the case of Franken) their money by beating down the other side of the aisle as if one side or the other is inherently better than the other.  I can't deal with that anymore.

A long time ago, I made the analogy that liberals were like the sails that pushed the ship forward while conservatives were like the sea anchor that kept that ship steady, on course and off the rocks.  Both the sails and the sea anchor are necessary to a sailing ship.  So, are both the liberal and the conservative in regards to the progress of America.

Immie


----------



## George Costanza

If someone thinks Glenn Beck is legitimate, that is all I need to know about them.


----------



## ConHog

Immanuel said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs.
> 
> They all seem to have to make things up to make the other side look retarded or evil in some way.  For instance, that ash looked almost like the Hindu (I believe it is Hindu) moles that the women put on their foreheads rather than ash.  Edit: for instance, it could have been a "hole in the head" joke Beck had been using recently (we all know Biden is missing a few screws).
> 
> That was why I asked the question.  It looked like ash, but I wasn't sure that Beck wasn't doing something else that I didn't know about.  Simple question that I would have asked had it been Olbermann or anyone else.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'd seriously reccomend you give Beck a try, He doesn't pretend to have all the answers. In fact he admits that doesn't. He encourages his viewers to view ALL the evidence before deciding for themselves. He doesn't ever suggest anyone should just take his word for anything. In fact on last night's show he pointedly said "Don't believe me just b/c I'm on TV, anyone can get a TV show, do your own research." Does that sound like a man who just wants to indoctrinate people?
> 
> Is he bombastic? Sure he is, sometimes he gets on my nerves, and I'm sure everyone who watches him will admit the same, but that is just style and has nothing to do with substance.
> 
> That's where a lot of the anti Beck people get tripped up, they want to make claims that b/c he goes over the top , a lot, he is lying, but that's simply not true. If he makes a factual claim, you can guarantee that either A) it's true or B) within 48 hours he will make an apology and a correction. Just as he did with the whole situation concerning Obama's daughter, he knows he messed up and he apologized.
> 
> Give it a try on Friday's, his Founding father's shows are pretty good.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I would, but I just can't stomach the partisanship any longer.
> 
> I do not view my fellow Americans who happen to be left winged as being the enemy simply because they are left winged.  Now, if they are Washington politicians that is a different story, but just because someone is liberal does not make them evil, just as, simply because someone is conservative does not make them right all the time.
> 
> Beck, Limbaugh, Rhodes, Savage, Hannity, Al Franken, etc. etc etc. all make (or made in the case of Franken) their money by beating down the other side of the aisle as if one side or the other is inherently better than the other.  I can't deal with that anymore.
> 
> A long time ago, I made the analogy that liberals were like the sails that pushed the ship forward while conservatives were like the sea anchor that kept that ship steady, on course and off the rocks.  Both the sails and the sea anchor are necessary to a sailing ship.  So, are both the liberal and the conservative in regards to the progress of America.
> 
> Immie
Click to expand...



I REALLY urge you to give him a try. Despite what you have heard , or read about him. He doesn't dislike liberals. He dislikes PROGRESSIVES, and he makes a very clear distinction between the two.


----------



## Zona

ConHog said:


> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs.
> 
> They all seem to have to make things up to make the other side look retarded or evil in some way.  For instance, that ash looked almost like the Hindu (I believe it is Hindu) moles that the women put on their foreheads rather than ash.  Edit: for instance, it could have been a "hole in the head" joke Beck had been using recently (we all know Biden is missing a few screws).
> 
> That was why I asked the question.  It looked like ash, but I wasn't sure that Beck wasn't doing something else that I didn't know about.  Simple question that I would have asked had it been Olbermann or anyone else.
> 
> Immie
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'd seriously reccomend you give Beck a try, He doesn't pretend to have all the answers. In fact he admits that doesn't. He encourages his viewers to view ALL the evidence before deciding for themselves. He doesn't ever suggest anyone should just take his word for anything. In fact on last night's show he pointedly said "Don't believe me just b/c I'm on TV, anyone can get a TV show, do your own research." Does that sound like a man who just wants to indoctrinate people?
> 
> Is he bombastic? Sure he is, sometimes he gets on my nerves, and I'm sure everyone who watches him will admit the same, but that is just style and has nothing to do with substance.
> 
> That's where a lot of the anti Beck people get tripped up, they want to make claims that b/c he goes over the top , a lot, he is lying, but that's simply not true. If he makes a factual claim, you can guarantee that either A) it's true or B) within 48 hours he will make an apology and a correction. Just as he did with the whole situation concerning Obama's daughter, he knows he messed up and he apologized.
> 
> Give it a try on Friday's, his Founding father's shows are pretty good.
Click to expand...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-3yn3SelVCs]YouTube - Glenn Beck "Get Off My Phone" Radio Freak Out (TWILIGHT VAMPIRE METAL REMIX)[/ame]


----------



## Zona

Glenn Beck at his best..

Read these carefully and try to figure out what this idiot is all about..

1. "This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist." &#8211;on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009 (Source) 

2. "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." &#8211;responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," May 17, 2005 (Source) 

3. *"When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." *&#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)   _This is my personal favorite_.

4. "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source) 

5. "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." &#8211;on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source) 

6. "I have been nervous about this interview with you because what I feel like saying is, 'Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies. ... And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way." &#8211;interviewing Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN), the first Muslim U.S. congressman, Glen Beck's show on CNN's Headline News, Nov. 14, 2006 (Source) 

7. "Al Gore's not going to be rounding up Jews and exterminating them. It is the same tactic, however. The goal is different. The goal is globalization...And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did. That's what Al Gore, the U.N., and everybody on the global warming bandwagon [are doing]." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," May 1, 2007 (Source) 

8. "So here you have Barack Obama going in and spending the money on embryonic stem cell research. ... Eugenics. In case you don't know what Eugenics led us to: the Final Solution. A master race! A perfect person. ... The stuff that we are facing is absolutely frightening." &#8211;"The Glenn Beck Program," March 9, 2009 (Source) 

9. "You have the artwork of Mussolini there, here in New York at Rockefeller Plaza." &#8211;analyzing the artwork decorating Rockefeller Plaza, which he said contained a hammer and sickle, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel, Sept. 2, 2009 (Source) 

10. "O-L-I-G-A-R-H-Y." &#8211;misspelling "oligarchy" on his chalk board while claiming he had deciphered a secret code that he said was proof President Obama was trying to create an "Oligarhy," Aug. 27, 2009, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel (Source) 

Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time

Think about this.  There are idiots out there who actually think this guy is anything but a clown.


----------



## ConHog

You honestly just can't read can you. The thread is entitled logical criticism of Beck "I don't agree with his opinion" is not a logical criticism. It's an opinion. If he can't have his, then you certainly can't have yours. 

But let's look at your "logical criticisms" one at a time.




Zona said:


> Glenn Beck at his best..
> 
> Read these carefully and try to figure out what this idiot is all about..
> 
> 1. "This president I think has exposed himself over and over again as a guy who has a deep-seated hatred for white people or the white culture....I'm not saying he doesn't like white people, I'm saying he has a problem. This guy is, I believe, a racist." on President Obama, sparking an advertiser exodus from his FOX News show, July 28, 2009 (Source)
> .



His opinion versus your opinion. 

.





> 2. "I'm thinking about killing Michael Moore, and I'm wondering if I could kill him myself, or if I would need to hire somebody to do it. ... No, I think I could. I think he could be looking me in the eye, you know, and I could just be choking the life out. Is this wrong? I stopped wearing my What Would Jesus -- band -- Do, and I've lost all sense of right and wrong now. I used to be able to say, 'Yeah, I'd kill Michael Moore,' and then I'd see the little band: What Would Jesus Do? And then I'd realize, 'Oh, you wouldn't kill Michael Moore. Or at least you wouldn't choke him to death.' And you know, well, I'm not sure." responding to the question "What would people do for $50 million?", "The Glenn Beck Program," May 17, 2005 (Source)
> .



He was asked a joking question, he gave a joking answer. No one, not even yourself, believes he's contemplating murder.
.





> 3. *"When I see a 9/11 victim family on television, or whatever, I'm just like, 'Oh shut up' I'm so sick of them because they're always complaining." *"The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)   _This is my personal favorite_..



Again, that's his OPINION versus YOUR opinion.
.





> 4. "The only [Katrina victims] we're seeing on television are the scumbags." "The Glenn Beck Program," Sept. 9, 2005 (Source)
> .


That was true, the TV stations were in fact showing rioters and looters and such, not just the people who were trying to survive.
.





> 5. "I think there is a handful of people who hate America. Unfortunately for them, a lot of them are losing their homes in a forest fire today." on why people who lost their homes in forest fires in California had it coming, "The Glenn Beck Program," Oct. 22, 2007 (Source)
> .


A total lie by you, I've already did this one, he wasn't celebrating anyone losing their home, he said UNFORTUNATELY for them they lost their home
.





> 6. "I have been nervous about this interview with you because what I feel like saying is, 'Sir, prove to me that you are not working with our enemies. ... And I know you're not. I'm not accusing you of being an enemy, but that's the way I feel, and I think a lot of Americans will feel that way." interviewing Rep. Keith Ellison (D-MN), the first Muslim U.S. congressman, Glen Beck's show on CNN's Headline News, Nov. 14, 2006 (Source)
> .


Seems to me like he was being honest and admitting his fear.
.





> 7. "Al Gore's not going to be rounding up Jews and exterminating them. It is the same tactic, however. The goal is different. The goal is globalization...And you must silence all dissenting voices. That's what Hitler did. That's what Al Gore, the U.N., and everybody on the global warming bandwagon [are doing]." "The Glenn Beck Program," May 1, 2007 (Source)
> .


Seems like a fair comparision, he was very clear that he doesn't believe Gore was going to kill anyone
.





> 8. "So here you have Barack Obama going in and spending the money on embryonic stem cell research. ... Eugenics. In case you don't know what Eugenics led us to: the Final Solution. A master race! A perfect person. ... The stuff that we are facing is absolutely frightening." "The Glenn Beck Program," March 9, 2009 (Source)
> .


I already addressed this one, I wont do so again
.





> 9. "You have the artwork of Mussolini there, here in New York at Rockefeller Plaza." analyzing the artwork decorating Rockefeller Plaza, which he said contained a hammer and sickle, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel, Sept. 2, 2009 (Source)
> .


The art work did indeed hang where he claimed it did
.





> 10. "O-L-I-G-A-R-H-Y." misspelling "oligarchy" on his chalk board while claiming he had deciphered a secret code that he said was proof President Obama was trying to create an "Oligarhy," Aug. 27, 2009, Glenn Beck show on FOX News Channel (Source)
> .


Oh, you caught  him in an error, too bad he already acknowledged it and apologized, the very next day.

Glenn Beck Quotes - Top 10 Craziest Glenn Beck Quotes of All Time

Think about this.  There are idiots out there who actually think this guy is anything but a clown.[/QUOTE]

Think about this. There are idiots who think that destroying Beck is the penultimate political goal and will cause those who stand against the progressives to crumble, they (meaning YOU) are the fools.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_



Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country was founded Shall we?
Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?


----------



## ConHog

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country were founded Shall we?
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
Click to expand...


manifold : no because it is not written in the CON


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

Immanuel said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Immanuel said:
> 
> 
> 
> As noted later, that was what I figured, but I don't watch Beck and wondered if it was something he or his producers concocted.
> 
> Immie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You don't watch the show yet you wondered if it was some kind of concocted stunt. How many concocted stunts have they done that's caused you to wonder?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> None that I know of.  I'm just sick of "Squawking Heads" that believe they have all the answers and that their side is the only right side.  Neither side can be honest and open about the other side's beliefs.
Click to expand...

Based on that .
You will definitely like Beck


http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/120642-the-road-to-serfdom.html

http://www.usmessageboard.com/media/85916-beck-open-book-test.html


----------



## Dr Grump

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country were founded Shall we?
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
Click to expand...


Nobody owns property in the US...only the govt and some churches....


----------



## SGdsn

Beck's haters have a bigger hard-on for him than his supporters. I haven't heard one person carry on about how great Glenn Beck is, but I'd quickly lose count if I had to add how many people I've heard bitch and moan about him.


----------



## Modbert

http://www.usmessageboard.com/the-f...fer-a-logical-criticism-of-musician-beck.html


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country was founded Shall we?
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
Click to expand...


I clearly owned you, does that count?


----------



## Avatar4321

SGdsn said:


> Beck's haters have a bigger hard-on for him than his supporters. I haven't heard one person carry on about how great Glenn Beck is, but I'd quickly lose count if I had to add how many people I've heard bitch and moan about him.



I think that's largely because they don't know how to logically refute him so they have to resort to the name calling.

Doesn't help that Glenn uses sarcasm to make his points and that people can't seem to discern it.


----------



## manifold

Avatar4321 said:


> SGdsn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Beck's haters have a bigger hard-on for him than his supporters. I haven't heard one person carry on about how great Glenn Beck is, but I'd quickly lose count if I had to add how many people I've heard bitch and moan about him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think that's largely because they don't know how to logically refute him so they have to resort to the name calling.
> 
> Doesn't help that Glenn uses sarcasm to make his points and that people can't seem to discern it.
Click to expand...


Yeah sure, I guess when he falsly claimed that no other stations were willing to air the video after they all had aired it he was being sarcastic.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country was founded Shall we?
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I clearly owned you, does that count?
Click to expand...


Sure thats  great , But  can you  answer the question .
Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?


----------



## Lonestar_logic

Dr Grump said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lets plum the  depths of your lack of understanding of  how  the constitution works and  the country were founded Shall we?
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Nobody owns property in the US...only the govt and some churches....
Click to expand...


Nobody owns property in the US....


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?



Yes


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
Click to expand...


Based on what premise  describe your  rational  on how you arrive at that  conclusion.


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you believe in personal property? As in owning personal  property?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Based on what premise  describe your  rational  on how you arrive at that  conclusion.
Click to expand...


I prefer it to the alternative.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what premise  describe your  rational  on how you arrive at that  conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer it to the alternative.
Click to expand...


If that is the extent of  critical thought you can express  , we  can go no further.


----------



## Liberty

manifold said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what premise  describe your  rational  on how you arrive at that  conclusion.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I prefer it to the alternative.
Click to expand...


....wow.


----------



## blu

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



most people don't argue his content, its how he presents it and how he sets guests up. I think the best example was the muslim guy, and beck said something to him like 'i don't think you are a terrorists, but it looks like you may be one. are you a terrorist?'


----------



## Lonestar_logic

blu said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't argue his content, its how he presents it and how he sets guests up. I think the best example was the muslim guy, and beck said something to him like 'i don't think you are a terrorists, but it looks like you may be one. are you a terrorist?'
Click to expand...


If most people don't argue about the content, then why are you bitching about it?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

What was beck saying that   no other channel was covering the story ,
or  no other channel was covering the story  from  the perspective he was showing the story?
The hypocrisy of  siding  with  the  ones  with the clubs ?


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> Based on what premise  describe your  rational  on how you arrive at that  conclusion.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer it to the alternative.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If that is the extent of  critical thought you can express  , we  can go no further.
Click to expand...


Fine with me.  Your blatantly leading questions were boring the shit out of me anyway.

If you have something to say just say it already.  Then maybe we'd have something to discuss.


----------



## rikules

Lonestar_logic said:


> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't argue his content, its how he presents it and how he sets guests up. I think the best example was the muslim guy, and beck said something to him like 'i don't think you are a terrorists, but it looks like you may be one. are you a terrorist?'
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If most people don't argue about the content, then why are you bitching about it?
Click to expand...


beck presents liberals as being nazis.
he claims the "sky is falling"
he scares his viewers into believing that liberals are nazis who are trying tp ruin America and take away all of their rights

none of this true


ALL of it is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TALK that could result in deranged moronicons like you, heavily armed, rising up and enjoying a kristallnacht of their own

now

try to imagine....

a LEFT WINGER
on tv
telling liberals that bush (and his followers) are all NAZIS who are trying to take away everybodies rights....

can you see it in that pitiful brain of yours?

yes?

disturbing, no?

don't you see how dangerous it is to be going around insisting that decent Americans are nazis?

bush was NOT a nazi
obama is NOT a nazi
hillary is NOT a nazi

people who go around calling OTHER peopel nazis genrally turn out to be the nazi themselves....


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

No knowledge is so absolute that it cannot be replaced with better evidence.

The rules of logic and science indicate that there must be some kind of basis, substantive proof for an assertion or else it must be denied. 

You  were  unable   to present any substantive  basis  for your  belief other than capriciousness. As long  as that is your  method at arriving  at a rational  conclusion, there is no reason to try  to reason with you.

Go fuck yourself.
Want to  talk about that?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> beck presents liberals as being nazis.


Wrong.


----------



## manifold

Mr.Fitnah said:


> No knowledge is so absolute that it cannot be replaced with better evidence.
> 
> The rules of logic and science indicate that there must be some kind of basis, substantive proof for an assertion or else it must be denied.
> 
> You  were  unable   to present any substantive  basis  for your  belief other than capriciousness. As long  as that is your  method at arriving  at a rational  conclusion, there is no reason to try  to reason with you.
> 
> Go fuck yourself.
> Want to  talk about that?



Translation: Mr Fitnah got called on his bullshit and now he's throwing a temper tantrum.

That's so third grade dude!


----------



## manifold

How's this:  The _concept_ of property ownership is largely an invention of mankind.

The question isn't whether you believe in it, it's whether you believe the concept itself does more good than harm.  I say it does more good (i.e. I prefer it to the alternative).

Get it now?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are humans endowed with certain rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a philosophical question that can be answered with no more certainty than what is the meaning of life.
Click to expand...




manifold said:


> Mr. Fitnah:  _Mum, how do we know certain truths are self evident?_
> 
> Mr. Fitnah's Mum:  _Because it's written, that's why!!_


Yes things are written knowledge is handed  down refined  and  put into  practice feel free to  ridicule   the concept.
The founders did not  believe it was  an invention of man.

Psalm 115:16 
The highest heavens belong to the LORD, but the *earth he has given to man.*
Genesis 1:28 
And God blessed them. And God said to them, Be fruitful and multiply and fill the earth and subdue it and *have dominion ove*r the fish of the sea and over the birds of the heavens and over every living thing that moves on the earth.



Main Entry: do·min·ion 
Pronunciation: \d&#601;-&#712;mi-ny&#601;n\
Function: noun
Etymology: Middle English dominioun, from Middle French dominion, modification of Latin dominium, from dominus
Date: 14th century
1 : domain
2 : supreme authority : sovereignty
3 plural : an order of angels  see celestial hierarchy
4 often capitalized : a self-governing nation of the Commonwealth of Nations other than the United Kingdom that acknowledges the British monarch as chief of state
5 : *absolute ownership*

We hold these truths to be self-evident, that all men are created equal, that they are endowed by their Creator with certain unalienable Rights, *that among these are Life, Liberty and the pursuit of Happines*

The moment the idea is admitted into society that property is not as sacred as the laws of God, and that there is not a force of law and public justice to protect it, anarchy and tyranny commence. If 'Thou shalt not covet' and 'Thou shalt not steal' were

John Adams, A Defense of the American Constitutions, 1787


----------



## Nonelitist

manifold said:


> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.




By  your own reasoning, you should be calling yourself a liar for saying that "everybody had already shown it".

There are tens of thousands of TV stations around the country.  Do you really claim that they all showed it?  Why do you have to lie?  Are you a propagandist?

Your own argument doomed by your own pathetically stupid words.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are humans endowed with certain rights?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a philosophical question that can be answered with no more certainty than what is the meaning of life.
Click to expand...


It is answered with  enough certainty  to have  created the  entire  reality that  surrounds. you western culture.


----------



## rikules

Mr.Fitnah said:


> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck presents liberals as being nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
Click to expand...


I must say

all this evidence that you offer up to prove that I am wrong...

logically presented
rationally stated

I'm so impressed

so
since, as you so indisputably prove with your undeniable logic, I am wrong when I say beck presents liberals as being nazis, I will endeavor to, like you, IGNORE every picture of nazis he shows and every reference to hitler and brown shirts he makes and just....
so simplemindedly
so ignorantly
so mindlessly stupidly

maintain that he does NOT do what he really DOES do!

facts?
we cons don't LIKE facts!

facts  are the tool of the devil!


----------



## rikules

Nonelitist said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By  your own reasoning, you should be calling yourself a liar for saying that "everybody had already shown it".
> 
> There are tens of thousands of TV stations around the country.  Do you really claim that they all showed it?  Why do you have to lie?  Are you a propagandist?
> 
> Your own argument doomed by your own pathetically stupid words.
Click to expand...



gosh

that was....absolutely....ludicrous!

have you no shame?

you twisted a truth into insanity!

are you glenn beck?


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

rikules said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck presents liberals as being nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must say
> 
> all this evidence that you offer up to prove that I am wrong...
> 
> logically presented
> rationally stated
> 
> I'm so impressed
> 
> so
> since, as you so indisputably prove with your undeniable logic, I am wrong when I say beck presents liberals as being nazis, I will endeavor to, like you, IGNORE every picture of nazis he shows and every reference to hitler and brown shirts he makes and just....
> so simplemindedly
> so ignorantly
> so mindlessly stupidly
> 
> maintain that he does NOT do what he really DOES do!
> 
> facts?
> we cons don't LIKE facts!
> 
> facts  are the tool of the devil!
Click to expand...


Progressives not liberals.


----------



## manifold

Nonelitist said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By  your own reasoning, you should be calling yourself a liar for saying that "everybody had already shown it".
> 
> There are tens of thousands of TV stations around the country.  Do you really claim that they all showed it?  Why do you have to lie?  Are you a propagandist?
> 
> Your own argument doomed by your own pathetically stupid words.
Click to expand...


hyperbole =/= lying

you fail


----------



## ConHog

rikules said:


> Lonestar_logic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> blu said:
> 
> 
> 
> most people don't argue his content, its how he presents it and how he sets guests up. I think the best example was the muslim guy, and beck said something to him like 'i don't think you are a terrorists, but it looks like you may be one. are you a terrorist?'
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If most people don't argue about the content, then why are you bitching about it?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> beck presents liberals as being nazis.
> he claims the "sky is falling"
> he scares his viewers into believing that liberals are nazis who are trying tp ruin America and take away all of their rights
> 
> none of this true
> 
> 
> ALL of it is EXTREMELY DANGEROUS TALK that could result in deranged moronicons like you, heavily armed, rising up and enjoying a kristallnacht of their own
> 
> now
> 
> try to imagine....
> 
> a LEFT WINGER
> on tv
> telling liberals that bush (and his followers) are all NAZIS who are trying to take away everybodies rights....
> 
> can you see it in that pitiful brain of yours?
> 
> yes?
> 
> disturbing, no?
> 
> don't you see how dangerous it is to be going around insisting that decent Americans are nazis?
> 
> bush was NOT a nazi
> obama is NOT a nazi
> hillary is NOT a nazi
> 
> people who go around calling OTHER peopel nazis genrally turn out to be the nazi themselves....
Click to expand...


ALL lies

Beck doesn't call liberals anything. He calls progressives several things. NAZIS is not one of them.


----------



## The T

rikules said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rikules said:
> 
> 
> 
> beck presents liberals as being nazis.
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I must say
> 
> all this evidence that you offer up to prove that I am wrong...
> 
> logically presented
> rationally stated
> 
> I'm so impressed
> 
> so
> since, as you so indisputably prove with your undeniable logic, I am wrong when I say beck presents liberals as being nazis, I will endeavor to, like you, IGNORE every picture of nazis he shows and every reference to hitler and brown shirts he makes and just....
> so simplemindedly
> so ignorantly
> so mindlessly stupidly
> 
> maintain that he does NOT do what he really DOES do!
> 
> facts?
> we cons don't LIKE facts!
> 
> facts are the tool of the devil!
Click to expand...

 
And what were Nazi's but a minical form of fascism that mislead the people they said they'd lead to greatness? The Nazi's were Liars...they led their people to ruin...

And Beck has never called them that...they are comparisons.

And by the way? Were you aware that Beck showed where the country of Iran came from and the meaning of it's name...and what they still to this day exhibit?

'Iran' means '_Aryan'_ and that is historical _fact. _


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

Liberty said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'll beat the lib's to it...
> WWWWWWAAAAAAAAHHHHHHHHHHHHH....he's a Neocon Bush loving right wing whacko who dupes people into buying gold coins!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> haha. that's why I tried putting emphasis on the word "logical".
Click to expand...

Glenn's not the only one who is asking people to buy gold coins as an investment into the future. Pat Boone, and another person is. Any why not, gold prices are over 1200 per ounce.


----------



## Zona

So, lets recall...

Beck cries to stay away from the family's (because it was against the dems)
Beck then goes after Obama's daughter
Beck then "apologizes" for is
Beck then goes after Obama's mother, Aunt and wife. 

Beck supporters, you are idiots. 

God bless.


----------



## Avatar4321

The answer after 20 pages is still a resounding no.


----------



## ConHog

Zona said:


> So, lets recall...
> 
> Beck cries to stay away from the family's (because it was against the dems)
> Beck then goes after Obama's daughter
> Beck then "apologizes" for is
> Beck then goes after Obama's mother, Aunt and wife.
> 
> Beck supporters, you are idiots.
> 
> God bless.



link to where he "went after" Obama's mom,wife, or aunt???

By the way, you're a fucking moron for getting so worked up over a TV personality.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, lets recall...
> 
> Beck cries to stay away from the family's (because it was against the dems)
> Beck then goes after Obama's daughter
> Beck then "apologizes" for is
> Beck then goes after Obama's mother, Aunt and wife.
> 
> Beck supporters, you are idiots.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to where he "went after" Obama's mom,wife, or aunt???
> 
> By the way, you're a fucking moron for getting so worked up over a TV personality.
Click to expand...


Beck takes  up  all the real estate in Zona's melon. Beck is the  most powerful man in his world.


----------



## Zona

ConHog said:


> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, lets recall...
> 
> Beck cries to stay away from the family's (because it was against the dems)
> Beck then goes after Obama's daughter
> Beck then "apologizes" for is
> Beck then goes after Obama's mother, Aunt and wife.
> 
> Beck supporters, you are idiots.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to where he "went after" Obama's mom,wife, or aunt???
> 
> By the way, you're a fucking moron for getting so worked up over a TV personality.
Click to expand...


Dealing with you is like playing with a kitten.  It really is.  I know I said mom, wife or aunt, but I was being sarcastic.  It was ONLY his parents he went after this time.  (After he went after his daughter, after he apologized, because he said to stay away from families.)  Beck fans are absolute idiots. 
http://www.google.com/url?q=http://mediamatters.org/mmtv/201004090019&sa=X&ei=7i8VTOnzII2DnQfm2ZGBDA&ved=0CBgQrAIoATAA&usg=AFQjCNG7fxB7VJAUPKPq0wB8tgfP6JwLwg

Worked up?  You called me "fucking moron", yet I said god bless.  
Worked up?  

You are the ultimate hack who constantly gets slammed in here.  Sad representation.  Actually, a typical representation for your side.  Keep it up please!


----------



## HUGGY

*Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck? 
*

He is fat and his eyes bug out.


----------



## ConHog

Zona said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Zona said:
> 
> 
> 
> So, lets recall...
> 
> Beck cries to stay away from the family's (because it was against the dems)
> Beck then goes after Obama's daughter
> Beck then "apologizes" for is
> Beck then goes after Obama's mother, Aunt and wife.
> 
> Beck supporters, you are idiots.
> 
> God bless.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> link to where he "went after" Obama's mom,wife, or aunt???
> 
> By the way, you're a fucking moron for getting so worked up over a TV personality.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Dealing with you is like playing with a kitten.  It really is.  I know I said mom, wife or aunt, but I was being sarcastic.  It was ONLY his parents he went after this time.  (After he went after his daughter, after he apologized, because he said to stay away from families.)  Beck fans are absolute idiots.
> Beck renews attack on Obama&#39;s family, friends, and advisers as Marxists, communists, Maoists | Media Matters for America
> 
> Worked up?  You called me "fucking moron", yet I said god bless.
> Worked up?
> 
> You are the ultimate hack who constantly gets slammed in here.  Sad representation.  Actually, a typical representation for your side.  Keep it up please!
Click to expand...



You truly are sad and pathetic. I asked for a link, nothing more , because I simply hadn't seen what you were claiming happened. 

As for my "side"  learn to read, I have bashed both left and right and in fact I agree with each side on certain issues. 


As for your smoking gun here. Pointing out facts about someone's political leanings is not attacking them. Socialist is not a protected class in this nation. Not yet.


----------



## Liberty

HUGGY said:


> *Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?
> *
> 
> He is fat and his eyes bug out.



This actually makes a lot more sense than anything else in this thread. Well done, i'm not even joking.


----------



## ConHog

Some of you progressives...Were you calling Beck names and criticiznng him when he was badmouthing BOOSH?


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

So far no one has given a legitimate and logical criticism to Beck. What has happened to date is only name calling and picking on his physical features. 
  So, it's safe to say that liberals can only resort to name calling with no actual substance


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

Liberty said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?
> *
> 
> He is fat and his eyes bug out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually makes a lot more sense than anything else in this thread. Well done, i'm not even joking.
Click to expand...

I ate a burrito once. As in other words, what's your point?


----------



## JimH52

He is a sensationalizing lunatic...


----------



## JimH52

manifold said:


> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.



I saw his assertion also.  I also watched the same video over and over on CNN, HLN, and MSNBC.  So, please keep watching the "Liar."


----------



## manifold

I guess if the Beck ball washers can convince themselves that he wasn't lying in that clip then they can certainly convince themselves that none of the legitimate criticism of him levied here is logical.


Their denial is one massive, collective FAIL.


----------



## naomibee

RevRabbiJCG said:


> So far no one has given a legitimate and logical criticism to Beck. What has happened to date is only name calling and picking on his physical features.
> So, it's safe to say that liberals can only resort to name calling with no actual substance



YEAH!!! poor beck only trys to let every one know what the idiotness of the white house is up to. something the media other wise wont tell you.his show is very popular.but yet the libs and all the democrats will try and smear his name reguardless!!!.


----------



## HUGGY

RevRabbiJCG said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> 
> *Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?
> *
> 
> He is fat and his eyes bug out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This actually makes a lot more sense than anything else in this thread. Well done, i'm not even joking.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I ate a burrito once. As in other words, what's your point?
Click to expand...


That was your mistake...you are still full of gas.


----------



## HUGGY

naomibee said:


> RevRabbiJCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far no one has given a legitimate and logical criticism to Beck. What has happened to date is only name calling and picking on his physical features.
> So, it's safe to say that liberals can only resort to name calling with no actual substance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!! poor beck only trys to let every one know what the idiotness of the white house is up to. something the media other wise wont tell you.his show is very popular.but yet the libs and all the democrats will try and smear his name reguardless!!!.
Click to expand...


Where did you morons come from?


----------



## naomibee

HUGGY said:


> naomibee said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RevRabbiJCG said:
> 
> 
> 
> So far no one has given a legitimate and logical criticism to Beck. What has happened to date is only name calling and picking on his physical features.
> So, it's safe to say that liberals can only resort to name calling with no actual substance
> 
> 
> 
> 
> YEAH!!! poor beck only trys to let every one know what the idiotness of the white house is up to. something the media other wise wont tell you.his show is very popular.but yet the libs and all the democrats will try and smear his name reguardless!!!.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where did you morons come from?
Click to expand...


haaaaa!!! same place you did ( our mom) !!!! haaaa!!!!


----------



## Famus

There is no reason to keep arguing about Glenn Beck being a fear monger and a liar because a right wing Glenn Beck worshiper has a different view on what is logical criticism. So calling Glenn Beck a liar to them and giving an example won't work, they just cover their ears' and say,"Lalalalalala!!!! I can't hear you, Glenn Beck is truth. Lalalalalalala!!!"


----------



## ConHog

Famus said:


> There is no reason to keep arguing about Glenn Beck being a fear monger and a liar because a right wing Glenn Beck worshiper has a different view on what is logical criticism. So calling Glenn Beck a liar to them and giving an example won't work, they just cover their ears' and say,"Lalalalalala!!!! I can't hear you, Glenn Beck is truth. Lalalalalalala!!!"



And a left winger won't accept any criticism of Obama as being real because they are too busy.................

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08S4poMGvwA]YouTube - Boondocks Season 3 Clip: Wil.I.Am feat Thugnificent - "Dick Riding Obama"[/ame]


----------



## Dante

dumbest thread ever. Beck is the guy none of us would ever leave alone with our children or other halves.


----------



## Sarah G

Glenn Beck is an undermedicated psychopath..  He actually needs to take more drugs.


----------



## HUGGY

The problem is not Glenn Beck.  The problem is that he is offered by Fox as a source of legitimate news.


----------



## Famus

ConHog said:


> Famus said:
> 
> 
> 
> There is no reason to keep arguing about Glenn Beck being a fear monger and a liar because a right wing Glenn Beck worshiper has a different view on what is logical criticism. So calling Glenn Beck a liar to them and giving an example won't work, they just cover their ears' and say,"Lalalalalala!!!! I can't hear you, Glenn Beck is truth. Lalalalalalala!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a left winger won't accept any criticism of Obama as being real because they are too busy.................
Click to expand...


That's not true at all. I honestly am disappointed by this President though I would rather have Obama than a tea bagger in office.


----------



## 2Parties

There's no harder thing than having Glenn Beck outlive your child.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-faCh8BUEts]YouTube - Victim In Fatal Car Accident Tragically Not Glenn Beck[/ame]


----------



## ConHog

2Parties said:


> There's no harder thing than having Glenn Beck outlive your child.
> 
> YouTube - Victim In Fatal Car Accident Tragically Not Glenn Beck





That is beyond pitiful.


----------



## 2Parties

ConHog said:


> 2Parties said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no harder thing than having Glenn Beck outlive your child.
> 
> YouTube - Victim In Fatal Car Accident Tragically Not Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond pitiful.
Click to expand...


If you have no sense of humor I agree.  If you take everything completely seriously I agree.

You meet both qualifications therefore it is beyond pitiful.


----------



## ConHog

2Parties said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Parties said:
> 
> 
> 
> There's no harder thing than having Glenn Beck outlive your child.
> 
> YouTube - Victim In Fatal Car Accident Tragically Not Glenn Beck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you have no sense of humor I agree.  If you take everything completely seriously I agree.
> 
> You meet both qualifications therefore it is beyond pitiful.
Click to expand...


There is NOTHING funny about joking about the death of anyone. What the fuck is wrong with you?


----------



## 2Parties

ConHog said:


> 2Parties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no sense of humor I agree.  If you take everything completely seriously I agree.
> 
> You meet both qualifications therefore it is beyond pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING funny about joking about the death of anyone. What the fuck is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


I'm not cheering on cops who stop stroke victims (you know, real life not satire) from getting treatment.  I laugh at satire you support imprisoning good people and preventing treatment for people who need it.

What is wrong with me?


----------



## manifold

ConHog said:


> 2Parties said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> That is beyond pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no sense of humor I agree.  If you take everything completely seriously I agree.
> 
> You meet both qualifications therefore it is beyond pitiful.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING funny about joking about the death of anyone. What the fuck is wrong with you?
Click to expand...


I disagree.  Human suffering is the root of all humor.  Sad but true... and sometimes damn funny.


----------



## ConHog

2Parties said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2Parties said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you have no sense of humor I agree.  If you take everything completely seriously I agree.
> 
> You meet both qualifications therefore it is beyond pitiful.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There is NOTHING funny about joking about the death of anyone. What the fuck is wrong with you?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not cheering on cops who stop stroke victims (you know, real life not satire) from getting treatment.  I laugh at satire you support imprisoning good people and preventing treatment for people who need it.
> 
> What is wrong with me?
Click to expand...



So we can add liar to your resume? I never suggested the cop was justified in keeping the wife from medical care, in fact I said the opposite, I pointedly said he was wrong to do so. i also never suggested the husband should be jailed.


----------



## 2Parties

ConHog said:


> So we can add liar to your resume? I never suggested the cop was justified in keeping the wife from medical care, in fact I said the opposite, I pointedly said he was wrong to do so. i also never suggested the husband should be jailed.



So do you support all laws being enforced at all times or not?  Please make up your mind.  Are laws black and white like you first stated or not?


----------



## ConHog

2Parties said:


> ConHog said:
> 
> 
> 
> So we can add liar to your resume? I never suggested the cop was justified in keeping the wife from medical care, in fact I said the opposite, I pointedly said he was wrong to do so. i also never suggested the husband should be jailed.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So do you support all laws being enforced at all times or not?  Please make up your mind.  Are laws black and white like you first stated or not?
Click to expand...


What does that have to do with anything? You claimed I wanted the husband jailed, I never said that. You are a liar. Should he receive tickets? I certainly think so.


----------



## Father Time

Liberty said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> I've never watched his show, but I did see a piece on the Daily Show last week that showed Beck to be a lying sack of shit.
> 
> They showed a clip from his show where he played the raw video of the Israel flotilla raid.  He claimed that he (and Fox) were the only one's with the balls to air the video.  And then emphatically said, why? why won't they show you this?  As if it was some media conspiracy.
> 
> Then the Daily Show proceeded to show no less than a dozen examples of where the video was shown on other shows and other networks over the 24 hour period BEFORE Beck showed the video and made is fallacious claim.
> 
> Fucking hilarious.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, so you are the type of person who would rather be told what to think instead of how to think? Not trying to be mean, I am trying to understand how one comes to a conclusion and decides to make an opinion based off of a satire program on a comedy channel.
> I find that to be kind of....sad.
Click to expand...


Ah so you're going to dismiss their claims based entirely on the fact that they're a satire show despite the fact that they showed evidence. All without ever seeing their claims and their evidence.

Let us know when you wish to start debating with logic.


----------



## Father Time

xotoxi said:


> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> xotoxi said:
> 
> 
> 
> This was a great example of Glennbeck's logic.
> 
> YouTube - Glenn Beck analyzes fascist and communist symbolism in artwork at Rockefeller Center
> 
> I can't critique it because it makes absolutely no sense...so I just laugh and shake my head.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So I take it you were the type of kid in school that got angry at the teacher for your own learning problems?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Ad hominem.
Click to expand...


No but it does make him a massive hypocrite



Liberty said:


> You do realize that an intelligent person uses logic and reason to try to break an argument, and that personal attacks are a fallacy and discredits the one using it right?


----------



## Father Time

Liberty said:


> Shogun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty said:
> 
> 
> 
> dude stop being a dick and watch it. It shows beck STANDING then immediately SITTING. like FLASH bam he is in a different position SITTING from standing. Why is it so hard for you to understand that is somewhat suspicious?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said, if you have access to raw footage then post it.  As it is, you people insisted that Beck never said what manifold stated and, now that I've posted the goddamn video, you find yourself looking for any seem in the concrete.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I just watched it again and it's two clips being shown!  So, he insinuated this TWICE!  THAT is where you are grandstanding about some assumed edit job!  L<OLOLOLOLOLOL
> 
> 
> 
> WOW.  Does being such a shill make your jaws ache?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> yeah, it is two clips that are strung together out of context...how do you know what he said before or after those sentences? Do you have any idea what "context" means?
Click to expand...


Question:
Did Liberty ever actually show the context or not?


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

Anything of actual substance from liberals about Glenn Beck that fits the post: 0, anything of actual substance from Conservatives about Glenn Beck that fits this post: 99


----------



## manifold

Logical criticism of Glenn Beck: 101

Legitimate rebuttal of said criticism:  ZERO!


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

manifold said:


> Nonelitist said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How's this for some lonestar "logic":
> 
> Beck said of the video "Nobody seems willing to show that..."
> 
> *After* virtually everybody had already shown it.
> 
> But by lonestar's lofty logical standards of reasoning, Beck's statement isn't false.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> By  your own reasoning, you should be calling yourself a liar for saying that "everybody had already shown it".
> 
> There are tens of thousands of TV stations around the country.  Do you really claim that they all showed it?  Why do you have to lie?  Are you a propagandist?
> 
> Your own argument doomed by your own pathetically stupid words.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> hyperbole =/= lying
> 
> you fail
Click to expand...


Context matters
What was beck saying that no other channel was covering the story ,
or no other channel was covering the story from the perspective he was showing the story?
The hypocrisy of siding with the ones with the clubs ?


----------



## DavidS

I need beer.


----------



## RevRabbiJCG

manifold said:


> Logical criticism of Glenn Beck: 101
> 
> Legitimate rebuttal of said criticism:  ZERO!


Your math is very fuzzy. I believe the thread is called," Can anyone offer a logical criticism of Glenn Beck?" The person who started this thread used the word "logical" and of to date no one has ever pro-offered anything that I would deem logical, even in the loosest sence. 
  Pointing out how he looks isn't something I'd call substance. So, my score stands. liberals 0(a big fat goose egg. conservatives 99, and now *+1*


----------



## ABikerSailor

Remember when Beck was talking about the slave tax, claiming that the people were willingly paying 10 bucks to immigrate to this country?


----------



## Intense

Liberty said:


> Been watching his show for about a month when he's on and I must say his information, especially historic analysis and parallels drawn of the past and present, he has a logical and informative show.
> 
> So, I was wondering if anyone can disprove something he has said about history or anything like that. His special on the black people who helped create the United States was particularly enlightening and very interesting. His comparisons of MLK and sharpton/jackson are also very intriguing.
> 
> So, what is the beef?
> 
> On a side note, I am an open independent thinker. I like to look up and verify information presented as much as possible from TV, magazines, newspapers, etc. With that said, thank you for any responses.



First, I'm a Beck fan.

Second, when You see him blowing Gabriel's Horn, run, don't walk the other way. Sometimes he gets carried away, though I honesty believe he handles fame better than most. 

Third, He does have a darker side, sometimes I think his Indian Name should be Grey Cloud, or Chief Stands to much in front of mirror. 

Fourth, He is a great teacher and inspires thought and discourse. He is naturally inquisitive and I appreciate that.


----------



## manifold

Well, now that we've seen countless examples of logical criticisms of Beck, the question is can anyone offer a logical defense?

I seriously doubt it.


----------



## Intense

manifold said:


> Well, now that we've seen countless examples of logical criticisms of Beck, the question is can anyone offer a logical defense?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.



He is an acquired taste. I thoroughly enjoy both his radio and TV shows. Sorry to disapoint you.


----------



## Shadow

Intense said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> Well, now that we've seen countless examples of logical criticisms of Beck, the question is can anyone offer a logical defense?
> 
> I seriously doubt it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is an acquired taste. I thoroughly enjoy both his radio and TV shows. Sorry to disapoint you.
Click to expand...


I like his radio show better,even though I don't listen to it as much as I used to.  He seems more relaxed and it's more fun IMO.  I like that he doesn't seem to take himself too seriously and can laugh at some of the crazy reviews and calls he gets.  I also think he has a great since of humor.  He did this one skit making fun of some of Keith Olbermann's crazy rants (in Shakespeare type lingo) that cracked me up. Sometimes he does go off the rails (much like Hannity) but, I still like to listen to his program on occasion.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Watching Glen Beck makes you lose IQ points.

By the way, you do know that he's self educated right?

No wonder he confused the slave tax with an entry fee for America.


----------



## 420

Well I just read all 23 pages of this thread (I deserve some sort of medal) and I didn't see one person offer any logical criticisms of Beck.  I saw a lot of elementary school-like attacks on him but nothing that could be tossed in the "logical" arena.

Glen Beck is awesome.  When I lived in Clearwater he was a local DJ in Tampa.  This was before his radio show was syndicated.  Been a fan ever since.  He's one of the most genuine and honest personalities you'll find.  He is extremely educational and a true American.


----------



## Modbert

420 said:


> Well I just read all 23 pages of this thread (I deserve some sort of medal)* and I didn't see one person offer any logical criticisms of Beck*.  I saw a lot of elementary school-like attacks on him but nothing that could be tossed in the "logical" arena.
> 
> Glen Beck is awesome.  When I lived in Clearwater he was a local DJ in Tampa.  This was before his radio show was syndicated.  Been a fan ever since.  He's one of the most genuine and honest personalities you'll find.  He is extremely educational and a true American.



 Seriously?


----------



## Luissa

The best reason to not like him, is he lived in Western Washington, and therefore probably a UW fan. I said it in the beginning, and I think it stands as the best reason. IMO!


----------



## B. Kidd

420 said:


> Well I just read all 23 pages of this thread (I deserve some sort of medal) and I didn't see one person offer any logical criticisms of Beck.  I saw a lot of elementary school-like attacks on him but nothing that could be tossed in the "logical" arena.
> 
> Glen Beck is awesome.  When I lived in Clearwater he was a local DJ in Tampa.  This was before his radio show was syndicated.  Been a fan ever since.  He's one of the most genuine and honest personalities you'll find.  He is extremely educational and a true American.



Does this qualify as a logical criticism?
Beck is one side of the same coin that Keith Olbermann resides on.
Divisive partisan rants contributing to furthur inhibit compromise towards finding effective solutions to pressing problems.
Also, there was a time when congressmen, when in session, would not fly home every weekend when congress was in session, but would hang out socially on weekends, mixing with those across the aisle. And, they didn't have to be on the phone everyday to raise campaign funds in their freshman year, prepping already for their next election. These two facts of modern political life, inhibit compromise; therefore inhibiting effective solutions.
Until this changes, which partially means campaign finance reform, some in the media will continue to partisan rant, emulating congress, while compromise based solutions will not occur.

For e.g.  If congress was in touch, and had the best interest of our country as a whole (instead of partisan power) at heart, an unemployment extension, in these harsh economic times, would NOT have been related to a bill that had other funding interests.
It would have only taken two congressman, one from each side of the aisle, to present a solitary unemployment extension bill, and it would have flown through congress already.
Congress has reached the dismal point where you, I, and our neighbors, don't really count too much anymore.
BTW, fortunately I am not collecting unemployment. But living in Vegas, with a 14.1 per cent unemployment rate, a friend and some acquaintances, collected their last check on 6/2. Responsible people, who can't find a job.


----------



## ABikerSailor

420 said:


> Well I just read all 23 pages of this thread (I deserve some sort of medal) and I didn't see one person offer any logical criticisms of Beck.  I saw a lot of elementary school-like attacks on him but nothing that could be tossed in the "logical" arena.
> 
> Glen Beck is awesome.  When I lived in Clearwater he was a local DJ in Tampa.  This was before his radio show was syndicated.  Been a fan ever since.  He's one of the most genuine and honest personalities you'll find.  He is extremely educational and a true American.



Genuine and honest?  Educational?  Really?



> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"?
> September 23, 2009 8:16 pm ET &#8212; 226 Comments
> 
> In a chapter in his new book purporting to explain to "idiots" what "our Founding Fathers really intended," Glenn Beck praises an obsolete provision of the U.S. Constitution that prohibited Congress from outlawing the slave trade before 1808 and capped taxes on the slave trade at $10 per slave. In his explanation of the provision, Beck does not mention slavery, saying instead that the provision means that the Founders apparently "felt like there was a value to being able to live here" and lamenting: "Not anymore. These days we can't ask anything of immigrants -- including that they abide by our laws."
> Beck claims to provide authoritative explanation of Constitution's meaning
> 
> Beck explains to "idiots" what "our Founding Fathers really intended" in the Constitution. In the introduction to a chapter titled, "The U.S. Constitution: Lost in Translation," Beck mocks "idiots" who don't share his interpretation of the Constitution:
> 
> How many times have you argued with your idiot friends about what's constitutional and what isn't? You may even show them the Constitution, but the disagreement continues. That made me think that maybe the problem is that the entire Constitution is written in English -- a language that is very difficult for the average idiot to comprehend. In addition, there are several words in the document longer than three letters, making it a tougher read than the "Dick and Jane" books they normally struggle through.
> 
> What follows is a translation (from English to Idiot) of several important parts of the U.S. Constitution, leaving no doubt as to what our Founding Fathers really intended. [Beck, et. al, Arguing With Idiots, Page 267]
> 
> Beck praises constitutional provision protecting slave trade
> 
> Beck praises "Migration or Importation" tax provision in taking cheap shot at "immigrants." In the chapter, Beck reprints and then praises Article I, Section 9, Clause 1 of the Constitution. Beck specifically highlights in yellow the phrase "ten dollars for each person":
> 
> Section 9. The Migration or Importation of such Persons as any of the States now existing shall think proper to admit, shall not be prohibited by the Congress prior to the Year one thousand eight hundred and eight, but a Tax or duty may be imposed on such Importation, not exceeding ten dollars for each Person.
> 
> That's right, the Founders actually put a price tag on coming to this country: $10 per person. Apparently they felt like there was a value to being able to live here. Not anymore. These days we can't ask anything of immigrants -- including that they abide by our laws. [Arguing with Idiots, Page 278]
> 
> Provision Beck praised actually "barred Congress from ending the international slave trade before 1808." As noted by Yale Law School professor Akhil Reed Amar: "To make matters worse, despite the new Congress's general Article I, section 8 power over international commerce, section 9 barred Congress from ending the international slave trade before 1808. By that time, the Deep South hoped to have enough extra muscle in Congress, based on white migration and slave importation, to thwart any possible antislavery constitutional amendments and perhaps even to weaken any proposed ban on further slave importation. ... [T]he 1808 date itself was exempt from constitutional amendment under Article V." [Amar, America's Constitution: A Biography, Page 91]
> 
> "$10 per person" provision Beck praised incentivized slave trade. According to Amar: "The big money would likely flow [to the federal government] -- and after 1789 did in fact flow -- from federal levies on imports, yet these levies fell outside the ambit of the three-fifths clause. Indeed, by capping pre-1808 federal taxes at ten dollars per imported slave, Article I gave slave importers a special twenty-year exemption from the plenary taxation power that Congress would enjoy over all other imports." [Amar, America's Constitution: A Biography, Page 94]
> 
> Constitutional Convention delegate recognized that "$10 per person" provision protected slave trade. According to James Madison's notes from the 1787 Constitutional Convention, Connecticut delegate Roger Sherman -- who supported the 1808 clause and other efforts by the South to protect slavery in the Constitution -- recognized that the $10 tax limit that Beck highlighted prevented Congress from taxing the slave trade out of existence. According to Madison, Sherman "observed that the smallness of the duty shewed revenue to be the object, not the discouragement of the importation."
> 
> Later in book, Beck acknowledges the provision he praised protected the slave trade. Later in Arguing with Idiots, Beck writes: "Article 1, Section 9 had allowed twenty years of further slave trade, a length of time that many Founders hoped would be sufficient for the South to wean itself from the horrendous practice. But even after the importation of new slaves stopped in 1808, the South was so dependent upon slavery that it was unwilling to let it go." [Arguing with Idiots, Page 294]



Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America

Wanna re-think your statement on how smart Beck is?

By the way 420, never thought I'd say this to another herbologist, but dude.........lay off the pipe, it's making you stupid!

Especially if you think Beck is smart.


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor said:


> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
> 
> Wanna re-think your statement on how smart Beck is?
> 
> By the way 420, never thought I'd say this to another herbologist, but dude.........lay off the pipe, it's making you stupid!
> 
> Especially if you think Beck is smart.



The book  media matters reports on  is 325 pages.
 Beck makes an imperfect argument on a paragraph that takes up less  then a fifth of a page, and that is the extent of your argument  an imperfect  argument  at one time .
Now Im going to negg you , so lets see some real crazy Ok?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Mr.Fitnah said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
> 
> Wanna re-think your statement on how smart Beck is?
> 
> By the way 420, never thought I'd say this to another herbologist, but dude.........lay off the pipe, it's making you stupid!
> 
> Especially if you think Beck is smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book  media matters reports on  is 325 pages.
> Beck makes an imperfect argument on a paragraph that takes up less  then a fifth of a page, and that is the extent of your argument  an imperfect  argument  at one time .
> Now Im going to negg you , so lets see some real crazy Ok?
Click to expand...


............not really worth the effort.............


----------



## Liberty

ABikerSailor said:


> Mr.Fitnah said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does Glenn Beck support the slave trade or is he just an "idiot"? | Media Matters for America
> 
> Wanna re-think your statement on how smart Beck is?
> 
> By the way 420, never thought I'd say this to another herbologist, but dude.........lay off the pipe, it's making you stupid!
> 
> Especially if you think Beck is smart.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The book  media matters reports on  is 325 pages.
> Beck makes an imperfect argument on a paragraph that takes up less  then a fifth of a page, and that is the extent of your argument  an imperfect  argument  at one time .
> Now Im going to negg you , so lets see some real crazy Ok?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> ............not really worth the effort.............
Click to expand...


why dont YOU read the book yourself and develop your OWN opinion on it? Better yet, read some founding documents/diaries/federalist papers/etc. and realize you are on the wrong side of history.


----------



## Rinata

He's dangerous. This is one of the best articles I've seen:

Glenn Beck is engaged in a carefully orchestrated performance that, if taken to its logical end, can only end up in tragedy -- a tragedy, not in the name of some great political or social or religious cause, as too many of his viewers might believe, but rather in the name of pure careerism and greed. A tragedy in the name of Glenn Beck's personal drive for fame and fortune, not to mention the similar motivations of Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch.

Right. I get it. I should probably ignore him. Why should I waste time writing about Glenn Beck again? As hard as it is to believe, most days I intentionally ignore Glenn Beck posts and videos on the blogs. My recurring reaction is generally twofold. One: he's exhausting to watch because just as I'm wrapping my head around one line of googly-eyed horseshit, he belts out another ridiculous, melodramatic or dangerous line, and before I know it, I'm faced with a log-jam of crazy, forcing me to scramble for either an oxygen mask or a stiff drink. And, two: why pay attention to the television equivalent of an escaped mental patient screaming gibberish on the median strip at a busy intersection? 

What his regular viewers haven't grasped yet is that he's putting on a show. He's playing a role. He's tricking his audience. Unlike a left-leaning audience, Beck's audience is mostly composed of white conservative Christians who pride themselves on taking certain things on faith, and who often act against their own financial interests for the sake of patriotic cheerleading. It's an audience that embraces gun ownership and tends to be more reactionary and militaristic. (Incidentally, there's no equivalent to this on the "other side" simply because it's not in the nature of liberals to be, you know, conservative.)

Glenn Beck is playing a character with a personality and a style that is laser focused at the souls of an intended audience. It doesn't take many minutes of viewing his television show to see that he's mashing up the most effective and successful aspects of Rush Limbaugh, Alex Jones and '60s Bircher author Cleon Skousen, and filtering it all through the performance techniques of a televangelist. Listen to any random monologue by Glenn Beck and then watch some clips of televangelist Jack Van Impe. Both are master manipulators and (crazy aside) riveting speakers. They each nail their audiences with rapid-fire barrages of nonsense presented as dramatic fact -- so twisted and obscured that it begins to seem real and anything that might not seem entirely plausible, just have faith. After all, there are complicated drawings on a blackboard! Oh, and he cries. So he must be serious. (We learned last year that the crying is fake.)

Bob Cesca: Exposing Glenn Beck as a Dangerous Fraud


----------



## topspin

his show is very dumbed down for the next to illiterate tea party old folks.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Rinata said:


> He's dangerous. This is one of the best articles I've seen:
> 
> Glenn Beck is engaged in a carefully orchestrated performance that, if taken to its logical end, can only end up in tragedy -- a tragedy, not in the name of some great political or social or religious cause, as too many of his viewers might believe, but rather in the name of pure careerism and greed. A tragedy in the name of Glenn Beck's personal drive for fame and fortune, not to mention the similar motivations of Roger Ailes and Rupert Murdoch.
> 
> Right. I get it. I should probably ignore him. Why should I waste time writing about Glenn Beck again? As hard as it is to believe, most days I intentionally ignore Glenn Beck posts and videos on the blogs. My recurring reaction is generally twofold. One: he's exhausting to watch because just as I'm wrapping my head around one line of googly-eyed horseshit, he belts out another ridiculous, melodramatic or dangerous line, and before I know it, I'm faced with a log-jam of crazy, forcing me to scramble for either an oxygen mask or a stiff drink. And, two: why pay attention to the television equivalent of an escaped mental patient screaming gibberish on the median strip at a busy intersection?
> 
> What his regular viewers haven't grasped yet is that he's putting on a show. He's playing a role. He's tricking his audience. Unlike a left-leaning audience, Beck's audience is mostly composed of white conservative Christians who pride themselves on taking certain things on faith, and who often act against their own financial interests for the sake of patriotic cheerleading. It's an audience that embraces gun ownership and tends to be more reactionary and militaristic. (Incidentally, there's no equivalent to this on the "other side" simply because it's not in the nature of liberals to be, you know, conservative.)
> 
> Glenn Beck is playing a character with a personality and a style that is laser focused at the souls of an intended audience. It doesn't take many minutes of viewing his television show to see that he's mashing up the most effective and successful aspects of Rush Limbaugh, Alex Jones and '60s Bircher author Cleon Skousen, and filtering it all through the performance techniques of a televangelist. Listen to any random monologue by Glenn Beck and then watch some clips of televangelist Jack Van Impe. Both are master manipulators and (crazy aside) riveting speakers. They each nail their audiences with rapid-fire barrages of nonsense presented as dramatic fact -- so twisted and obscured that it begins to seem real and anything that might not seem entirely plausible, just have faith. After all, there are complicated drawings on a blackboard! Oh, and he cries. So he must be serious. (We learned last year that the crying is fake.)
> 
> Bob Cesca: Exposing Glenn Beck as a Dangerous Fraud



LMAO....yeah...we know HuffPo is so in touch with America and what this country stands for...and they are your new church...right?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

topspin said:


> his show is very dumbed down for the next to illiterate tea party old folks.



Well...since you represent what a dumbed down illiterate old folk is I guess your post must be truthful....


----------



## ABikerSailor

Beck is a recovering alcoholic on a dry drunk with an axe to grind.

He's not very intelligent either.  But.......as a conspiracy theorist, he's pretty good at stringing random bad things together to show how bad progressives are.

Incidentally, he's also a theological moron.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck is a recovering alcoholic on a dry drunk with an axe to grind.
> 
> He's not very intelligent either.  But.......as a conspiracy theorist, he's pretty good at stringing random bad things together to show how bad progressives are.
> 
> Incidentally, he's also a theological moron.



Apparently he's a lot smarter than you are...he's got his own show, is a published author and a multi-millionaire...whereas you are just a pathetic moron surfing porn sites, eating pot pies and hot dogs for dinner wondering why you can't get laid.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.

And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.


----------



## topspin

ABikerSailor said:


> Beck is a recovering alcoholic on a dry drunk with an axe to grind.
> 
> He's not very intelligent either.  But.......as a conspiracy theorist, he's pretty good at stringing random bad things together to show how bad progressives are.
> 
> Incidentally, he's also a theological moron.



 I think you give Glenn the cry baby too much credit.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.
> 
> And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.



Oh yeah...sure you do there Lance....your a pathetic fucktard asshole who can't find his ass with both hands.
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhNr7LPOaGo]YouTube - Tricycle crash[/ame]


----------



## HUGGY

PatekPhilippe said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.
> 
> And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...sure you do there Lance....your a pathetic fucktard asshole who can't find his ass with both hands.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhNr7LPOaGo]YouTube - Tricycle crash[/ame]
Click to expand...


Why all the sour grapes?  Your KiddiePorn sites just not getting it for you today..or tommorrow..I can't remember what time zone you are in...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

HUGGY said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.
> 
> And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...sure you do there Lance....your a pathetic fucktard asshole who can't find his ass with both hands.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhNr7LPOaGo]YouTube - Tricycle crash[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Why all the sour grapes?  Your KiddiePorn sites just not getting it for you today..or tommorrow..I can't remember what time zone you are in...
Click to expand...


Didn't quite catch that Huggy the pedophile panty sniffer....care to try again?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

PM from Biker Sailor to Huggy

Hey dude...help me out Patek's pickin on me again.  I'm in the Beck thread
BooHoo


----------



## ABikerSailor

PatekPhilippe said:


> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.
> 
> And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...sure you do there Lance....your a pathetic fucktard asshole who can't find his ass with both hands.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhNr7LPOaGo]YouTube - Tricycle crash[/ame]
Click to expand...


Yo.......Packed Tight Freak........I was ranked number 20 in the city of Memphis TN for amateurs in the late 80's.

I've probably got more miles on a bicycle than you do on your car. But.......not my fault that you are a lazy assed pedophile prick whose greatest achievement is getting a van without windows so that they could cruise for dates around the schoolyard.

Unlike you, I actually do something with my life.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> PatekPhilippe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ABikerSailor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Actually, I race bicycles and eat healthy.
> 
> And, you may wish to ease up on the self disclosure Packed Tight Freak.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh yeah...sure you do there Lance....your a pathetic fucktard asshole who can't find his ass with both hands.
> [ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jhNr7LPOaGo]YouTube - Tricycle crash[/ame]
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yo.......Packed Tight Freak*........I was ranked number 20 in the city of Memphis TN for amateurs* in the late 80's.
> 
> I've probably got more miles on a bicycle than you do on your car. But.......not my fault that you are a lazy assed pedophile prick whose greatest achievement is getting a van without windows so that they could cruise for dates around the schoolyard.
> 
> Unlike you, I actually do something with my life.
Click to expand...


LMFAO!!!!!!!!!!  That was 20 years ago you fat triple bypass having fuck.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

and just like that ABS is bitchslapped speechless like a 2 dolla ho


----------



## ABikerSailor

Yeah.......and I still ride every day........go figure..........

According to the doctor, I've got the physique of a 25 year old, and I'm 45.  

But like I said, if you actually cared about impressing adults rather than the 10 year old girls you cruise the playgrounds for, you might actually end up being something other than a pedophile pansy.

One can hope that eventually you may grow up.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

Next PM from ABS to Huggy.

DUDE!!!  C'mon man...help me out!!!!  I thought you were my net friend!!!!
Boo Hoo ABS


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Yeah.......and I still ride every day........go figure..........
> 
> *According to the doctor, I've got the physique of a 25 year old, and I'm 45. *
> 
> But like I said, if you actually cared about impressing adults rather than the 10 year old girls you cruise the playgrounds for, you might actually end up being something other than a pedophile pansy.
> 
> One can hope that eventually you may grow up.



Sorry ....this isn't a gay dating site..please move on now....run off and stay with your own kind....fat ass liars who cruise for dicks on messageboards.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> According to the doctor, I've got the physique of a 25 year old, and I'm 45.


Try Craig'sList


----------



## ABikerSailor

Resting pulse rate between 55 and 60.  Max heart rate that I can push up to 200 without any problems.

What the fuck do you do all day other than try to get your priest qualifications by molesting children?


----------



## topspin

nice burn


----------



## ABikerSailor

Nope........never supported the Livestrong foundation, just Lance Armstrong as he won 7 Tours in a row.

What sport besides colon jousting do you participate in Patek? 

By the way.......exactly WHAT is it that I'm supposed to be careful of?  Do you even know what happened when I got banned?

C'mon you pedophile asshole Patek.......give it your best shot.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Resting pulse rate between 55 and 60.  Max heart rate that I can push up to 200 without any problems.
> 
> What the fuck do you do all day other than try to get your priest qualifications by molesting children?


from your gay lover....and a thanks


> nice burn


Well...looks like you got a hit....you 2 go get a room


----------



## ABikerSailor

What is this intense fascination that you seem to have with gays Pedophile Freak?  

Did your outfit quit letting you be pivot man on deployment?


----------



## ABikerSailor

Hey........Pedophile Freak........what is the deal douche?  First you try to make me feel bad about being little, but now you're posting pics of a fat dude.

I'm 5'7 and 140, apparently that is your self portrait from home.  Tell your SO to use the wide view next time he takes your pic.


----------



## ABikerSailor

I hardly think a 29 inch waist has any folded fat.

Like I said, quit looking in the mirror you fat piece of shit.  How the fuck is it that the SEALs could allow your sorry ass to even work close to them?


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Hey........Pedophile Freak........what is the deal douche?  First you try to make me feel bad about being little, but now you're posting pics of a fat dude.
> 
> I'm 5'7 and 140, apparently that is your self portrait from home.  Tell your SO to use the wide view next time he takes your pic.



you're pathetic...hitting on people on a message board.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Charles Atlas program?  WTF you sorry prick, are you still reading comic books as a way to compensate for your lack of muscles?

Shit dude.........I haven't heard that since I was in third grade.  Guess that shows us where your maturity level is.

I'm bored, and you don't seem to even have any kind of decent insults.  

Try again later when you grow a brain Pedophile Freak.


----------



## PatekPhilippe

> I hardly think a 29 inch waist has any folded fat.


Here's what Huggy sees when you 2 head for the bedroom...


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Charles Atlas program?  WTF you sorry prick, are you still reading comic books as a way to compensate for your lack of muscles?
> 
> Shit dude.........I haven't heard that since I was in third grade.  Guess that shows us where your maturity level is.
> 
> I'm bored, and you don't seem to even have any kind of decent insults.
> 
> Try again later when you grow a brain Pedophile Freak.



Google is your friend you pencil necked flaimer......heres ABS getting his skinny ass kicked in front of his "girlfriend" at which point...he came out of the closet.


----------



## ABikerSailor

Watch this people............I'm gonna quit posting on this thread because Pedophile Freak is boring.

However........he's gonna claim victory because I got tired of listening to his drivel and will post multiple times concerning that subject.

Watch..............


----------



## PatekPhilippe

ABikerSailor said:


> Watch this people............I'm gonna quit posting on this thread because Pedophile Freak is boring.
> 
> However........he's gonna claim victory because I got tired of listening to his drivel and will post multiple times concerning that subject.
> 
> Watch..............


----------



## Mr.Fitnah

ABikerSailor said:


> Charles Atlas program?  WTF you sorry prick, are you still reading comic books as a way to compensate for your lack of muscles?





ABikerSailor said:


> I'm 5'7 and 140,


----------

